# Voy's Fat Eff You See Kay Log



## Voyagersixone

Hey gents and ladies - 

If you have a few hours of downtime and some coffee to keep you awake - there's a big backstory which much more detail in my New Member thread (I'd link here, but not enough posts yet... womp womp.)

Summary: I was a stick. Then I was skinnyfat. Then I was fat. 

Otherwise - here we go. Goals right now are not to be a fat ****. Once I'm not a fat ****, I want to put on lean mass. But that's a long ways off right now.

As of Monday I was 233lbs. 6'3". Pics below, but definitely 25%+ bodyfat. Been eating 1,500 cals daily (not tracking macros) since around Jan 6th... so 3 weeks now. 

Running:
DNP - 200mg powder since Monday 1/27 and probably will another week. 
Tren/Prop - 300mg weekly each (it's a mixed vial) pinned EOD. Probably going to drop to 200mg because it's ****ing with my sleep.
Test Cyp - Considering adding starting Monday at 500mg weekly pinned 2x week
T3 - 75mcg daily
GW-501516 - 20mg daily
Aromasin - 25mg EOD
HGH (Genevatropin) - 4iu daily (M-F only) pinned twice daily
HGH Frag - 1000mcg daily (M-F only) pinned twice daily

Training:
Cardio 5-6 days per week. I hate the treadmill, so I've been doing HIIT on a bicycle for 45 minutes. Apple watch says I'm hitting about 600 calories doing it.
Weights... and I use that term lightly... about 3x week. I'm doing it mainly to try to add some tone (though I don't believe really increasing LBM is possible given the compounds being used above) but it's really been about killing more calories. When I do both mister apple watch usually says I've killed 800-1000 calories during a 1.5 hour session.

Pics to follow. Starting to log as of today.


----------



## Trump

I would do that hgh 3iu 7 days a week I think you will see more benefit


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> I would do that hgh 3iu 7 days a week I think you will see more benefit



Good to know - will adjust.


----------



## Trump

Your gonna feel like shit on all that


----------



## Voyagersixone

These two are from last night.
View attachment 9111
View attachment 9112


This is me sucking my gut in. Ha.
View attachment 9113


So much work to do.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> Your gonna feel like shit on all that


Correct. Breaking out too, which is awesome.


----------



## Trump

Drop your aas down too trt dose 200mg a week of cyp and just train. All that gear is only going to bring sides at your bf%


----------



## Voyagersixone

Aight - sounds like a plan


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dude you need to get back to basics. You're like a walking pharmacy right now. If you want to do drugs then here's all you need. Not going to say to not do anything cause you wont listen.

Run the DNP as long as you can bear it at 200mg and keep a test dose at trt. 200-250mg.

Take a week or two off after the DNP run and keep the trt dose going. Bump it up to 5-600mg after that for 12-16 weeks. Keep your AI handy cause your fat body self is prob going to aromatize like a mofo.

Get your training in order. You aren't doing HIIT right if you're doing it for 45 minutes. That's impossible. Start lifting heavy shit 3-4 days a week and focus on compound movements. Do a half hour-45 min of cardio after you're done lifting.

Get your diet in check.


----------



## Boytoy

Voyagersixone said:


> These two are from last night.
> View attachment 9111
> View attachment 9112
> 
> 
> This is me sucking my gut in. Ha.
> View attachment 9113
> 
> 
> So much work to do.



Start by pulling your pants up


----------



## Straight30weight

Bro.....just cuz you got a source that sells a lot doesn't mean you need to buy it all. And then take it all!


----------



## Robdjents

Im with the guys here drop to 200mg a week get your bf down then blast test only at 500 a week for 16 weeks...all this other stuff is just not gonna be good for you amd youre going to be sorely disappointed at the end of it... my .02

Also im no expert but only 1500 calories a day? I just ate 1500 calories my last meal...i bet brick's wife eats more than that...not trying to sound harsh but it appears like you train like shit...we are here to help...just remember there are no stupid questions only smartassess that answer them


----------



## Jin

What DYS said. Do that. You can keep taking the HGH IMO. 

Focus on resistance training over cardio. You’re probably not eating enough but let’s revisit TDEE after your DNP run is over.


----------



## simplesteve

Straight30weight said:


> Bro.....just cuz you got a source that sells a lot doesn't mean you need to buy it all. And then take it all!



.... Pretty sure it does ... 

Jk


----------



## Voyagersixone

Thanks for the feedback guys - and even to the smartasses - thanks for dropping by.
Jin - glad there's a GH proponent here. I've noticed positive improvements, albeit minor, but positive - so I def want to keep that on.
Going to stop the Tren - haven't noticed anything from it except shitty sleep and just stick with Cyp.

More to come...


----------



## Voyagersixone

From the awesome TDEE calculator that was posted... I know DNP will have an effect, but here we go for now. 
View attachment 9115


----------



## CJ

10 hours of sleep?!? 

So jealous!  :32 (7):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Dude I think you would have a lot of benefit from taking all that money you’re spending on this gear and putting it towards a good trainer. You could probably benefit from a reverse diet also to fix your metabolism. The calories you’re currently at doesn’t seem healthy.


----------



## stonetag

It seems to me that you just need a good dose of hard workouts w/a smidge of test. .02 cent applies here.


----------



## Straight30weight

Voyagersixone said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys - and even to the smartasses - thanks for dropping by.
> Jin - glad there's a GH proponent here. I've noticed positive improvements, albeit minor, but positive - so I def want to keep that on.
> Going to stop the Tren - haven't noticed anything from it except shitty sleep and just stick with Cyp.
> 
> More to come...



Hey you asked for us.


----------



## Voyagersixone

So - starting this log on a Friday when Saturday’s usually an off day probably wasn’t the smartest thing I’ve ever done. Oh well. 

friday 1/31/20
Had a bit of tren-related insomnia on Thursday which screwed my day a bit on Friday... so ate a bit more than usual. 

2300 calories total. 237g carbs/116g fat/81g protein which is 41%/45%/14%

45 minutes stationary bike... heart rate averaged between 145-155... some a bit higher some a bit lower. Apple Watch said 609 calories. 

about 20 minutes of dumbbell deadlifts and machine inclined bench presses... 45lbs each dumbbell re: deads... about 5 of those. 3 sets of 10 on the bench presses at I believe 130lbs (I have to confirm as there’s just numbers on the weights). At the end total burned calories was 800 active. 

upped to 300mg DNP today. 
Cut out the tren. 
100mg T3
20mg GW
4iu HGH
100mcg Frag


----------



## Trump

Why the t3?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> Why the t3?



well - since DNP inhibits the conversion of T4 to T3 and there’s been articles published about the benefit of supplementing T3 with HGH - and with the need of increased metabolism... why not?


----------



## Trump

far too high, that theory has been debated on here before. If your doing it for that you only need replacement dose 25mcg. No need for all that 



Voyagersixone said:


> well - since DNP inhibits the conversion of T4 to T3 and there’s been articles published about the benefit of supplementing T3 with HGH - and with the need of increased metabolism... why not?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> far too high, that theory has been debated on here before. If your doing it for that you only need replacement dose 25mcg. No need for all that



got it! I’ll read through some debate too.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> 10 hours of sleep?!?
> 
> So jealous!  :32 (7):



jealousy is a-okay


----------



## Trump

100mcg will eat as much muscle as fat and you definitely don’t want that 



Voyagersixone said:


> got it! I’ll read through some debate too.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> 100mcg will eat as much muscle as fat and you definitely don’t want that



that’s a fact. Running TRT won’t preserve muscle?


----------



## Trump

not at that dose it won’t 25mcg to replace and 50mcg for a little extra fat burning if any



Voyagersixone said:


> that’s a fact. Running TRT won’t preserve muscle?


----------



## Jin

Please confirm: 81g of protein in one day?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Please confirm: 81g of protein in one day?



confirmed.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> confirmed.



Way too low. 180g min per day for you.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Way too low. 180g min per day for you.



yeah, I figured that was coming. That’s about 400 more calories with of protein... which means I need to, you know, cut the shitty carbs.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> yeah, I figured that was coming. That’s about 400 more calories with of protein... which means I need to, you know, cut the shitty carbs.



Whilst on DNP I agree. 

Generally, however, some of those calories should come off your fat intake. IMO

Id like to see you transition into more resistance training over cardio and INCREASE your calories after the DNP run. 

there’s a ton of improvements we are going to be able to make that will help you get where you want to be.

can you post a photo of someone who has a body you’d consider ideal and obtainable?


----------



## Voyagersixone

I want to look like Gibs. 
kidding. 
I think there will be a lot of steps between here and “ideal.” Let me see what I can find would be what a good next logical attainable goal and I’ll post. 

I’ll start the resistance training tomorrow. 

and many thanks for all the attention and kindness, Jin!


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> I want to look like Gibs.



Aim higher.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Jin said:


> Aim higher.


hahahaha u funny fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy

HGH fragments made me laugh ..I havent seen that shit in years


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Aim higher.



damn man thought we were bros


----------



## Gibsonator

Voyagersixone said:


> I want to look like Gibs.
> kidding.


you definately dont want to look like me dude. 6'4", 260, jakked, tatted and bearded. Lot of problems come with that level of awesomeness. 
shoot for average. :32 (16):


----------



## Gibsonator

ok, so tall bro thoughts/advice.
in those pics your 233lbs?
I would think you're much heavier to hold that bodyfat at that height. I mean no disrespect brother.
for sure you can turn things around it just takes time. how bad do you want it? you have to live for it man. 
all those compounds wont help much at this stage, right now your main focus needs to be strict dieting, tracking your macros and being consistent with it every fukkin day, for a long time.
cardio every morning or whenever you can fit it in and a good hypertrophy program 4-5 days a week in the gym. 
push yourself, then push yourself harder.
if it were easy everyone would do it.
this is where you set yourself apart from the rest, if you choose to do so.
best of luck man!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gibsonator said:


> ok, so tall bro thoughts/advice.
> in those pics your 233lbs?
> I would think you're much heavier to hold that bodyfat at that height. I mean no disrespect brother.
> for sure you can turn things around it just takes time. how bad do you want it? you have to live for it man.
> all those compounds wont help much at this stage, right now your main focus needs to be strict dieting, tracking your macros and being consistent with it every fukkin day, for a long time.
> cardio every morning or whenever you can fit it in and a good hypertrophy program 4-5 days a week in the gym.
> push yourself, then push yourself harder.
> if it were easy everyone would do it.
> this is where you set yourself apart from the rest, if you choose to do so.
> best of luck man!


agreed with giblet..drugs at this stage besides some test wont do anything .You need to focus on proper consistent training and diet.the word "diet" doesnt mean some fancy fad diet.Its a lifestyle that u need to experiment with until u find the right foods that give u the fuel u need


----------



## Voyagersixone

Thanks for the feedback y’all. 
yep 233 and 6’3”. I hold literally ALL of my fat in my gut.


----------



## Sicwun88

That's alot all at once, stay w the test, I'd eat small portions every 3hrs,lots of water & cardio! I hate cardio, but cardio! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sicwun88

I was one time at 330 lbs, started training, after a year off,had a surgery,& took up the hobby of eating,and eating more! When I started training again,one of my friends,tht is very serious with the diet & training, told me...To do cardio, everyday for the next 14days 45min, said I may gain even more weight before I lose any,not to even worry abt getting the heart rate up,tht was Jan 2017,w proper & consisant, training nutrition by may 2017 I was down to 278, went from a 40 waist, to a 36, w/o losing any size ,just running test,& not even a real strict diet,just cut, all sugar & bread,even dropped the cardio, down to 3xs a WK,at 30min,but getting my heart rate to fat burning level! Good luck &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sicwun88

That's alot all at once, stay w the test, I'd eat small portions every 3hrs,lots of water & cardio! I hate cardio, but cardio! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> you definately dont want to look like me dude. 6'4", 260, jakked, tatted and bearded. Lot of problems come with that level of awesomeness.
> shoot for average. :32 (16):



youre 6’4” with that size? F. U. C. K.


----------



## Gibsonator

Voyagersixone said:


> youre 6’4” with that size? F. U. C. K.



it's taken some time and hard ass work brother!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> it's taken some time and hard ass work brother!



I believe that. MAJOR respect dude.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Saturday 2/1/20
Saturday’s traditionally been an off day... for years we’ve done movie date night so there we go. 

no training
day 6 of DNP - 300mg
100mcg t3 (before trump said back down to 50)
20mg GW
nothing else 

1,767 calories
219g carbs (ugh) 49%
81g fat (ugh) 41%
44g protein (ugh) 10%


----------



## Voyagersixone

This weekend kinda sucked. Oh well. 

Sunday 2/2/20
started EASING into more strength training. 

machine incline bench 120x10 3 sets + 130x10 3 sets + 140x5 3 sets
dumbell bicep curls 30lbs each x 14 and 35lbs each times ten

then 15 minutes on stationary bike w/resistance - hr averaged between 135 and 145

mister apple watch says 600 cals burned actively 

dnp 300mg - day 7 of DNP/day 3 at 300mg
t3 50mg
nothing else

2367 calories 
281g carbs 48%
106g fat 41%
60g protein 11%

In other news, I did my last tren a/prop mix pin on Thursday and it was wayyy too close to my knee. Thank God it didn’t sleep down but it’s felt like virgin muscle pip for the past few days... finally starting to chill but fk it hurt. 

I have to clean up my macros, that much is obvious. Problem is I SUCK as a cook. Need to do some work there. 

also - is there anything worse than Sunday nights?


----------



## Jin

You must stay on testosterone since you’ve been relying on it medically for some time. Trt is for life. Continue at 200/wk.


----------



## Trump

Chicken and rice doesn’t take much cooking skills


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> You must stay on testosterone since you’ve been relying on it medically for some time. Trt is for life. Continue at 200/wk.



Totally on the test - will be pinning cyp starting monday

trump: see that’s where I disagree. I am terrible at cooking rice. I made chicken tonight. It was awful. Haha. Gotta practice.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> Totally on the test - will be pinning cyp starting monday
> 
> trump: see that’s where I disagree. I am terrible at cooking rice. I made chicken tonight. It was awful. Haha. Gotta practice.



I live in Asia. Nobody cooks rice here. Buy a rice cooker. Idiot-proof.


----------



## dk8594

Saw you used an Apple Watch for calorie expenditure.

Have a healthy skepticism about those numbers

https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-n...asure-heart-rate-but-not-calories-burned.html


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> I live in Asia. Nobody cooks rice here. Buy a rice cooker. Idiot-proof.



This actually made me lol. I’m making excuses - I have a rice cooker packed in a box in another state somewhere. I’ll get one. But this won’t help my lack of protein problem, though, eh?


----------



## Voyagersixone

dk8594 said:


> Saw you used an Apple Watch for calorie expenditure.
> 
> Have a healthy skepticism about those numbers
> 
> https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-n...asure-heart-rate-but-not-calories-burned.html



I never treated them as golden truth, but rather a compass — but this is a super helpful article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Monday 2/3/20

happy Monday 

slept like crap last night... I know I’m only on 300mg in DNP but today is day 8 so the heat and the lethargy are both super awesome. 

and when I sleep like crap I eat. Hooray. 

3 sets of dumbbell deadlifts
40lbs each x 10
45lbs each x 10
50lbs each x 10

3 sets of one arm dumbbell rows 
35lbs each x 10 x 3 sets

35 mins on stationary bike w/resistance 

total active calorie expenditure per mister Apple Watch 650 cals

2,549 calories in food today (ugh)
363g carbs / 56% ugh
92g fat / 32% ugh
79g protein / 12% ugh

well pretty obvious where the problem is

300mg DNP
50mg t3
1000mcg HGH frag
4iu genevatropin

also - have this weird green bruise after my Frag pin - could I have hit some sort of subq blood vessel?


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> This actually made me lol. I’m making excuses - I have a rice cooker packed in a box in another state somewhere. I’ll get one. But this won’t help my lack of protein problem, though, eh?



Nope. It won’t help with the protein, but it’s one less thing I have to hear you complain about!!

:32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Nope. It won’t help with the protein, but it’s one less thing I have to hear you complain about!!
> 
> :32 (18):



LOL. I’m sure I’ll find something else.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> LOL. I’m sure I’ll find something else.



I was getting that feeling.....

:beaten::beaten:


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> I was getting that feeling.....
> 
> :beaten::beaten:


:32 (12): <3


----------



## Voyagersixone

Got some bad news at work this week that’s caused me to get a bit off track - nothing major just enough to make my stress level get up pretty high for a week or two and shift my priorities for the next two weeks. Sigh. 

Tuesday 2/4
cardio only 35 minutes / 400 calories burned 
2195 calories / carbs 237g 42% / 117g 47% / protein 62g 11%

400mg DNP (last day of this run)
50mg T3
20mg GW 501516
4iu HGH
1000mcg Frag

This weekend I’m going to start meal planning as this is obviously my biggest issue
right now.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Wednesday 2/5
no training 

weighed in at 231.4 - a whopping 1.6lb down this week. But - we see why. So good to know to course correct. I’m also holding a fk ton of water between the carbs and DNP. 

2675 calories
Carbs 372g 54% / 107g fat 35% / 73g protein 11%

4iu HGH
1000mcg frag
50mg T3
20mg GW


----------



## Gibsonator

meal prepping for the win.
dooit.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> meal prepping for the win.
> dooit.



for sure. Hold me to it


----------



## BigSwolePump

I don't really see a reason for you to run anything more than a TRT dose of testosterone if your natural levels are low enough to justify it. Your fat loss issues are easy to fix. Put some muscle on your frame. It takes muscle to burn fat. If I was in your shoes, I would put all my effort into weight training. Save the money that you are spending or intend on spending on any supplements/enhancement drugs and spend them on a trainer/coach. Best money that you could spend at this point IMO.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Had to take a few days from logging because of work - but been doing cardio. 

Sunday 02/09/20
diet info coming after the day is over 

3x10 120lbs incline bench machine 
3x10 75lbs tricep rope pulldowns
1x10 130lbs incline bench machine
1x10 140lbs incline bench machine 
1x10 150lbs incline bench machine 
2x10 30lbs each horizontal dumbbell press (low weight to focus on form)

10mins rower
10mins stationery bike w/resistance


----------



## Voyagersixone

Continuing with Diet for 2/9...

higher calorie day. Trying to increase my protein intake per papa Jin’s instructions... have to tweak to continue making the calories go down and protein go up. Did some meal planning yesterday so this week should see some marked improvement. 

2,656 calories
Carbs 279g 42% / fat 142g 42% / 107g protein 16%

GW 15mg (running out!)
50mg T3


----------



## Gibsonator

Voyagersixone said:


> Continuing with Diet for 2/9...
> 
> higher calorie day. Trying to increase my protein intake per papa Jin’s instructions... have to tweak to continue making the calories go down and protein go up. Did some meal planning yesterday so this week should see some marked improvement.
> 
> 2,656 calories
> Carbs 279g 42% / fat 142g 42% / 107g protein 16%
> 
> GW 15mg (running out!)
> 50mg T3



that protein needs go up and fats down my dude. 
or lower the carbs, keep the fats same and raise the protein up.


----------



## Jin

More protein. 

You cannot out train a bad diet. 

You cannot over come a bad diet with drugs. 

You simply must get your protien up to 180-200 or your efforts are for naught. 

If you cannot swing eating the extra protein then buy some whey (post workout) and casein (before bed) powders and drink it. Better than nothing.


----------



## Voyagersixone

That’s helpful Papa Jin - 180 will be tough, but I’m going to damned sure try. 

I think I’ll actually be able to make in the range of 150-160 today. Working for it.


----------



## Trump

180g of protein is not difficult at all


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> 180g of protein is not difficult at all



Correct. Change is the difficult part. I’m getting there and taking the W.


----------



## DF

No idea how I missed this thread. Not sure if you've made modifications since your initial post.  That is way too much for you to start at your current condition.  The guys have made some great suggestions.  I hope you listen & keep doing research for yourself.  I'm looking forward to your progress.  Consistency is the key.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pinkbear

I like it... you can't fail if you taking all the steroids


----------



## Voyagersixone

First - thanks again for all the feedback. Even the less kind / borderline rude ones... I get it, and thanks for stopping by. 

second - thanks to guys like Jin (for being Jin... I can already tell he’s like a dad frustrated with me... I appreciate you hanging in there), Gibs (for being an overall awesome guy and letting me lean on him for some inspiration/advice), CJ (for being an elf), and German (for being nice to me when she thought I was a creepy straight dude).

I have made some positive changes from the advice here. Dropped most of the compounds/made adjustments there, added a bunch more strength training in instead of flat cardio... and making diet modifications. I’ll post today’s diet after the day is done but I’ve gone from 81g of protein per day to almost doubling it. Not quite where I need to be but not far away... and I expect to have that tweaked correctly by the end of the week. 

Monday 2/10/20
Dumbbell Bicep curls 1x10 30lbs each 
Dumbbell bicep curls 1x5 35lbs each
Dumbbell bicep curls 1x5 40lbs each 
Seated Rows 3x10 130lbs
Lat pull downs 3x10 100lbs 
Seated arm curls 2x10 70lbs 
Dumbbell deadlifts 1x10 40lbs each
Dumbbell deadlifts 1x10 45lbs each
Dumbbell deadlifts 1x10 50lbs each 
rower 10mins (2 5-min stints with a short break in between)

that is super small compared to most of you guys and that’s okay - but today I finished my workout shaking... which I haven’t done in years. So I’m giving myself a pat on the back for the effort.


----------



## Straight30weight

You're doing great. Glad to see you dropped some drugs and are actually getting some protein now. Definitely on a good path.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Straight30weight said:


> You're doing great. Glad to see you dropped some drugs and are actually getting some protein now. Definitely on a good path.



<3 thanks s30... living by your signature


----------



## Voyagersixone

Continuing with Monday 2/10/20...
2195 cals
Carbs 224g 41%
fat 80g 33%
protein 143g 26%

not quite 180-200g protein yet but not far off. Should have that sorted in the next few days. 

only 50mg T3 today


----------



## Voyagersixone

Happy Tuesday 

2/11/20
diet and drug info coming closer to bedtime 

5 mins stationary bike w/resistance
Leg press 1x20 130lbs
Leg press 1x20 140lbs
Leg press 1x20 150lbs 
Leg press 1x10 160lbs
Leg press 1x10 170lbs
Leg press 1x10 180lbs 
Leg extension machine 3x10 80lbs
Leg extension machine 3x10 90lbs 
Leg extension machine 3x10 100lbs 
Rower 10mins (2 5-min stints with break) 
horizontal dumbbell press 3x10 35lbs each (just to keep some blood flowing in my upper body)
15 mins stationary bike with resistance

mister Apple Watch says 1,181 calories during gym time... but it is mister Apple Watch, so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Voyagersixone

I did it. 184g protein. 

Tues 2/11/20 cont 
1854 calories 
Carbs 214g 39%
fat 69g 28%

ECA stack 24mg/200mg/81mg
50mg T3
4iu Genevatropin
1000mcg Frag

protein 184g 33%


----------



## Voyagersixone

Week 2 update on weight... 
most of the DNP water is gone... after some time shedding the last bit today in the sauna and steam... 229.6. From 233.0. 

obviously progress but not great by any means. We shall see where it goes...


----------



## Straight30weight

Careful. If you start eating protein like a man, you'll be eating pussy next....


----------



## Voyagersixone

Straight30weight said:


> Careful. If you start eating protein like a man, you'll be eating pussy next....



I spit my water out. 
Maybe on an FtM... but that’s it. I’m gold star gay man.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Wednesday 2/12/20
Diet and drugs closing to bedtime 

Horizontal press machine 1x15 130lbs 
Horizontal press machine 1x10 130lbs 
Horizontal press machine 1x10 140lbs 
Horizontal press machine 2x5 150lbs 
Horizontal press machine 1x4 160lbs 
Decline press machine 1x10 140lbs 
Decline press machine 2x10 150lbs 
Decline press machine 1x4 160lbs
Dumbbell shoulder presses 3x10 25lbs each
Cable flies 2x10 55lbs
Cable flies 1x10 65lbs
Rope pulldowns 2x10 75lbs
Rope pulldowns 1x8 85lbs
15 mins rower (3 5-min stints)
Stationary Bike 10 mins

mister Apple Watch shows 1,231 active calories during the gym FWIW.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Wed 2/12/20 continued...
made my protein goal again! Yahoo. Need to continue tweaking getting that protein while minimizing my calories — cutting fat and carbs. Still below my TDEE. I’ve felt vitamin C deficient lately so been drinking OJ - of course, carb loaded. Guess that’s gotta go. 

carbs 214g 30%
fat 141g 44%
protein 188g 26%

ECA Stack (24mg/200mg/81mg)
50mg T3
4iu genevatropin 
1000mcg frag


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi hi

Before I push on to today I wanted to put out some photos. Not really progress photos (only been two weeks since the last ones) but I had a lot of DNP bloat and I think I have some disillusionment. I’m a smidge under 230 and 6’3”. Definitely lacking in lean mass. Pretty fat. But I’m not a 3 large pizza a day beached whale... im more of a... need to get my diet in check blowfish. 

View attachment 9192

View attachment 9193

View attachment 9194


also - fun fact. Clearly im paper white. I’m also the total opposite of vascular. My veins have always been super small, and I’ve always been a hard stick because of it. And even though I’m paper white and you can see veins in my body, I could never see ANY in my biceps. At all. 

well for the first time in my life I can see veins in my biceps. They’re not popping but they’re visible under the skin which, believe it or not, is an improvement. 

shitty picture but maybe you can see. 
View attachment 9195


long way to go. But I’m working on it. Thanks to all the good brothers here.


----------



## Straight30weight

I guess you could say things are getting pretty serious....


----------



## Voyagersixone

Thursday 2/13/20
diet and drugs coming closer to bedtime 

Today was a two workout day. 

AM Workout
all fasted 
10 minutes treadmill
20 minutes stationary bike 
450 calls burned per mister apple watch FWIW


PM Workout
Workout
5 mins stationary bike 
Arm curls 1x15 70lbs
Arm curls 1x10 70lbs
Arm curls 1x20 60lbs
Arm curls 3x10 60lbs
Arm curls 3x10 50lbs
Seated rows 3x10 130lbs
Lat pulldowns 3x10 100lbs
Dumbbell deadlifts w/squat 1x10 45lbs each
Dumbbell deadlifts w/squat 2x7 50lbs each (my forearms were at total failure at this point)
10 mins rower (2 5-min stints)
1150 cals burned per mister Apple Watch FWIW

so 1600 cals burned for the day per mister apple watch


----------



## Voyagersixone

Straight30weight said:


> I guess you could say things are getting pretty serious....



LOL with my under the skin vein buried deep... sad sigh


----------



## Straight30weight

Voyagersixone said:


> LOL with my under the skin vein buried deep... sad sigh



You're doing fine. Keep it up (dont read to much into that last sentence)


----------



## Voyagersixone

Straight30weight said:


> You're doing fine. Keep it up (dont read to much into thatast sentence)



HAAAA. I have no problems in that dept. thanks brother


----------



## Voyagersixone

And here’s more for thurs 2/13/20
diet and drugs
workout and pics are a couple posts up 

Total cals 2,216
carbs 152g 28%
fat 99g 40%
protein 176g 32%

4 grams away from 180 but I’m going to say I met the goal because that’s within a pretty close margin of error. Calories were a bit lower today while meeting that goal so it looks like every day I’m getting closer and closer to getting diet where it needs to be. 

ECA Stack (24mg/200mg/81mg)
50mg T3
4iu Genevatropin (2 before AM workout 2 before PM)
1000mcg Frag (500 before AM workout 500 before PM)

reminders...
2,104 BMR
3,003 TDEE


----------



## CJ

Keep chipping away. It's long term consistency, establishing good habits, that'll get you where you want to go.

You got this!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Straight30weight said:


> I guess you could say things are getting pretty serious....









V61, Hats off to you for being dedicated man. I have to applaud your effort. Keep hitting it and by hitting it, I mean the weights lol


----------



## Voyagersixone

BigSwolePump said:


> V61, Hats off to you for being dedicated man. I have to applaud your effort. Keep hitting it and by hitting it, I mean the weights lol



LOL. I appreciate the props big man - definitely motivates me to keep it going.


----------



## Jin

Here’s my .02

Your efforts should be 100% hypertrophy oriented. 

Increase protein to 200g/day. 

Increase calories slightly. Like one bowl of oatmeal more. 

*I have used Spongy for diet in the past. I recommend you hire him. I have no affiliation with him besides being staff together on this board and I paid him for his service. 

Stop doing any isolation movements.  i.e. biceps.  

Focus on heavyish compound movements. 

My expertise is not in programming. I’ll ask CJ to chime in and point you towards a better resistance training program. 

Remember: adding 10lbs of muscle and keeping the exact same amount of fat will decrease your BF%. 

With where you are currently I am certain you can lose fat while gaining muscle. 

The focus on hypertrophy is not to get you huge. The end goal is to make you athletic looking and lean, but you have no base. We need to pack on muscle so that we can chisel you down to lean/athletic. If we do that now you will just look skinny and weak. No offense.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Huge help, Jin. as always, my thanks. 

I’ll get protein up to 200g. 

my question though is about calories - where do you want me to be?


----------



## BigSwolePump

Voyagersixone said:


> Huge help, Jin. as always, my thanks.
> 
> I’ll get protein up to 200g.
> 
> my question though is about calories - where do you want me to be?



Use this link to help you calculate where you should be.

http://www.health-calc.com/diet/energy-expenditure-advanced


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> Huge help, Jin. as always, my thanks.
> 
> I’ll get protein up to 200g.
> 
> my question though is about calories - where do you want me to be?



I’m not an expert on diet or programming. I would defer that question to spongy. I know that starving yourself isn’t working. IMO I would aim for just under or at TDEE.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> I’m not an expert on diet or programming. I would defer that question to spongy. I know that starving yourself isn’t working. IMO I would aim for just under or at TDEE.



gotcha. On page 2 or so I posted a screenshot of where I was on that calc. I’ll reach out to spongy. 

thanks for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> gotcha. On page 2 or so I posted a screenshot of where I was on that calc. I’ll reach out to spongy.
> 
> thanks for hanging in there with me.



I’m in it for the long haul and you’d better be too. We are talking lifestyle change and consistency. Plan on looking “good” in no less than a year. 

This shit takes time.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> I’m in it for the long haul and you’d better be too. We are talking lifestyle change and consistency. Plan on looking “good” in no less than a year.
> 
> This shit takes time.



means a lot brother. And yeah... I’m here for it. I’m gonna try your patience and mine but I’m here for it.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> means a lot brother. And yeah... I’m here for it. I’m gonna try your patience and mine but I’m here for it.



Based on your tdee of 3k, I’d like to see you no less than 2,700 and no more than tdee. 

And anything Spongy advises you supersedes my advice.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Based on your tdee of 3k, I’d like to see you no less than 2,700 and no more than tdee.
> 
> And anything Spongy advises you supersedes my advice.



copy that and emailing him now!

going to disclaim that I am out of town until Tuesday so I will be training this weekend, but will unfortunately to have to be to a lesser degree. Don’t hate me.


----------



## Trump

why does being out of town mean you have to train less?



Voyagersixone said:


> copy that and emailing him now!
> 
> going to disclaim that I am out of town until Tuesday so I will be training this weekend, but will unfortunately to have to be to a lesser degree. Don’t hate me.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> why does being out of town mean you have to train less?



good morning! Schedule is packed and access to gym is less than what I’m used to. I have to learn how to do more with less - like you


----------



## Trump

you can beast yourself in 30-40 minutes it’s not the time but what you do in that time that counts



Voyagersixone said:


> good morning! Schedule is packed and access to gym is less than what I’m used to. I have to learn how to do more with less - like you


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> you can beast yourself in 30-40 minutes it’s not the time but what you do in that time that counts



Good call. I’ll take a look at what equipment the hotel has here and see what magic I can make with it. 

also just saw your signature and LOLd


----------



## Trump

If chest day incline press superset with pushups are a great time saver



Voyagersixone said:


> Good call. I’ll take a look at what equipment the hotel has here and see what magic I can make with it.
> 
> also just saw your signature and LOLd


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> If chest day incline press superset with pushups are a great time saver



perfect. Thanks man


----------



## Voyagersixone

Spongey has been sought out!


----------



## Voyagersixone

And Jin - to double confirm - hypertrophy ONLY - no cardio?


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> And Jin - to double confirm - hypertrophy ONLY - no cardio?



Cardio for health and/or if you enjoy it or if you have an lot of extra time in your schedule and want to do it. 

Diet>resistance training>*sleep*>cardio. 

20 minutes 3-5 times a week. 10 minutes of that Should be warm up before weights. 

Cardio can play a critical role in shaping your physique but IMO it shouldn’t be a focus for you now.


----------



## Spongy

Voyagersixone said:


> I’m gold star gay man.



is it weird I actually know what this means?


----------



## Gibsonator

Spongy said:


> is it weird I actually know what this means?



yea, you wanna elaborate bud?...


----------



## Spongy

Gibsonator said:


> yea, you wanna elaborate bud?...



I have a good friend who married a gold star


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> yea, you wanna elaborate bud?...



sigh. Men. 

good star = never touched a woman at all - including kissing. 
platinum = same as gold but c-section.


----------



## Gibsonator

Voyagersixone said:


> sigh. Men.
> 
> good star = never touched a woman at all - including kissing.
> platinum = same as gold but c-section.



never touched a woman?!??!?
I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Voyagersixone

Spongy said:


> I have a good friend who married a gold star



glad to see someone’s cultured!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> never touched a woman?!??!?
> I'm sorry for your loss



I’m the first one to tell straight dudes to loosen up on their sexuality and if they try it they’ll like it. And 90% if the time I’m right. 

but I’m hardcore man. The THOUGHT of woman sex makes me nauseous. I saw scissor porn once and screamed like a little
girl... I legit have a bass/baritone voice (for a fact) and that shit jumped up 3 octaves.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> I’m the first one to tell straight dudes to loosen up on their sexuality and if they try it they’ll like it. And 90% if the time I’m right.
> 
> but I’m hardcore man. The THOUGHT of woman sex makes me nauseous. I saw scissor porn once and screamed like a little
> girl... I legit have a bass/baritone voice (for a fact) and that shit jumped up 3 octaves.



Hey gibson, let Trump give you a handy. 9 times out of 10 you’re gonn love it!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

I dont have to try it, as a matter of fact I'd take a bullet first, but i ain't knockin ur life choices at all brother you know we are cool.
handy from trump, idk man, can I close my eyes?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Friday 2/14 - off day. Had five consecutive days in a row before

Saturday 2/15/20
I’m not logging my food today. Just don’t with me, I know. no drugs either. 

I didn’t phone in my workout - I left tired. But it was cramped and I had to adapt. Also did lower weights because I’m used to machines and need more practice getting control of the free weights. I showed up. I did work. 

10 mins stationary bike 
3x10 dumbbell shoulder press 30lbs each
2x10 dumbbell horizontal press 30lbs each (low velocity)
2x10 dumbbell horizontal press 30lbs each (high velocity)
1x10 dumbbell incline press 35 lbs (low velocity)
1x10 dumbbell incline press 35 lbs (high velocity)
2x10 dumbbell deadlifts w/squat 45lbs each 
3x10 pushups 

550 cals burned per mister Apple Watch FWIW


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> I dont have to try it, as a matter of fact I'd take a bullet first, but i ain't knockin ur life choices at all brother you know we are cool.
> handy from trump, idk man, can I close my eyes?



see - yes you can close your eyes. No need to
take a bullet. And it’ll be the best HJ of your life.


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> I dont have to try it, as a matter of fact I'd take a bullet first, but i ain't knockin ur life choices at all brother you know we are cool.
> handy from trump, idk man, can I close my eyes?



O out of 10 people would enjoy it with their eyes open.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> O out of 10 people would enjoy it with their eyes open.



Unless I’m watching


----------



## Voyagersixone

Sun 2/16/20
still out of town on limited time. Should be back to regular leg day tomorrow, assuming the day goes to plan and we get in on time. Food logging resumes on Tuesday. 

10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 tricep rope pulldowns 75lbs
2x10 tricep rope pulldowns 85 lbs 
1x8 tricep rope pulldowns 95lbs
2x5 tricep rope pulldowns 105lbs
3x10 cable flies 55lbs
2x10 cable flies 75lbs
2x10 lat pulldowns 75lbs (high velocity)
2x10 lat pulldowns 105lbs
1x10 lat pulldowns 95lbs
1x10 lat pulldowns 85lbs
7 mins stationary bike 

620 active calories on mister Apple Watch FWIW

got a minor side stitch for the first time in years. Hasn’t happened since I was a skinny little boy. Assume is has to do with not enough water intake over the last 48 hours. Will correct.


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> Sun 2/16/20
> still out of town on limited time. Should be back to regular leg day tomorrow, assuming the day goes to plan and we get in on time. Food logging resumes on Tuesday.
> 
> 10 mins stationary bike
> 1x15 tricep rope pulldowns 75lbs
> 2x10 tricep rope pulldowns 85 lbs
> 1x8 tricep rope pulldowns 95lbs
> 2x5 tricep rope pulldowns 105lbs
> 3x10 cable flies 55lbs
> 2x10 cable flies 75lbs
> 2x10 lat pulldowns 75lbs (high velocity)
> 2x10 lat pulldowns 105lbs
> 1x10 lat pulldowns 95lbs
> 1x10 lat pulldowns 85lbs
> 7 mins stationary bike
> 
> 620 active calories on mister Apple Watch FWIW
> 
> got a minor side stitch for the first time in years. Hasn’t happened since I was a skinny little boy. Assume is has to do with not enough water intake over the last 48 hours. Will correct.



Nothing should be “high velocity”. Control the weight at a slow to moderate tempo. 

Also you may notate your workouts thusly:

rope pulldowns
1x15
2x10
1x8
2x5

cabel flys
5x10

lat pulldowns
6x10

no need to include the weights. Especially because many machines have different mechanical advantages (pulley setups, angles etc). 

Your job is to fatigue the muscle. Adding weight is only one method for progressive overload. Spongy can explain others. 

Dont get caught up in numbers. Make sure your aim is always to work your muscles, not to lift a certain amount of weight.


----------



## Viduus

Btw, ditch tracking how many calories you burn. Go by feel if you care.

Heart rate is a poor way to determine it. For example, do a set of slow decline sit-ups and watch your heart rate compared to a set of squats down at a slow/moderate pace. 

Heart rate monitors will have you burning 10x more calories with a sit-up then a squat over a few sets.

Judge it by using larger (or multiple) muscles for longer periods of time.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Taking feedback above into consideration re: log format. Still keeping all the addl info on my own for now in case it winds up being helpful.

Monday 2/17/20

Last day of not foodlogging for now. Back to logging today and expect to hit protein goal. Since I'm already discussing today a bit, a note that I'm already noticing some substantial recomposition. Well, substantial to me. Abdominal fat is going down and I'm filling out in a few places. 

10 Mins Stationary Bike

Leg Extensions 3x15

Leg Press 11x10

Leg Extensions again 3x10

5 Mins Rower


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> Taking feedback above into consideration re: log format. Still keeping all the addl info on my own for now in case it winds up being helpful.
> 
> Monday 2/17/20
> 
> Last day of not foodlogging for now. Back to logging today and expect to hit protein goal. Since I'm already discussing today a bit, a note that I'm already noticing some substantial recomposition. Well, substantial to me. Abdominal fat is going down and I'm filling out in a few places.
> 
> 10 Mins Stationary Bike
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x15
> 
> Leg Press 11x10
> 
> Leg Extensions again 3x10
> 
> 5 Mins Rower



By all means write any/all information here that you’d like to keep for yourself as a journal. It’s not a bother to us, I was just suggesting some ways you could save time in notation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Why 6 sets of leg extensions, why not maybe sub leg curls for one or a compound move like squat / deadlift?


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why 6 sets of leg extensions, why not maybe sub leg curls for one or a compound move like squat / deadlift?



i totally should have. But I was chickening out after being out of town all weekend.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Tuesday 2/18/20

it was easier to take on some increased weight today so I believe I’m getting stronger - although my endurance sucked a bit. Not sure if it’s it’s because I only had 54g of carbs all day before lifting (though I think that would be plenty), too much bike time before training (spent an extra 5 mins because someone was using the equipment I needed) or if I was just in my head too much. 

cals burned was 1200 (though as noted with Vid and others it’s not the most precise measure of work, I use it as an overall compass. I know 1200 cals > 400 cals so I did something). Hope I’ll get out of my funk and  be able to get that endurance back. Also another side stitch at the end... I might be dehydrated. 

onto the good news - as mentioned in my post for Monday, my body composition has changed. I “look” stronger. 


Training

15 mins stationary bike w/resistance 

horizontal press machine 3x15

decline press machine 5x10 + 1x7

shoulder press 3x10

rower 5 mins 

dumbbell deadlifts 3x10

rower 5 more mins 



Diet and Drugs

2290 Calories
Carbs 183g 31%
Fat 92g 35%
Protein 197g 34%

almost made it to 200g in protein. 

ECA Stack (24g/200g/81g)
50mg T3
1000mcg frag
4iu Genevatropin


ta da


----------



## Trump

Your food intake is a vast improvement,  good job dude


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> Your food intake is a vast improvement,  good job dude



<3 thanks buddy


----------



## CJ

I know you're starting soon under the guidance of Spongy, but I'm curious as to how you choose weights for your exercises. 

I've seen sets/reps from you being 5x10, or 11x10 for example.

Are you doing the same weight for each set? Dropping a little weight each set to make every set challenging? What's your progression model? 

The 11 sets of 10 stands out to me. If you were doing the same weight for each set, then only the last set or two would be challenging. That would mean there's a lot of glorified warmup sets in there that's just using up energy.


----------



## Jin

^Haha. I just advised him to skip notating the weight amount. My bad....


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> ^Haha. I just advised him to skip notating the weight amount. My bad....



No, that's my bad, it's early and my brain isn't firing. I was digging through his routine the other day, jotting it down in a notebook to get a feel for what he was doing. I knew he was logging weights used.


----------



## Trump

you often try and get a feel of what a gay guy is doing



CJ275 said:


> No, that's my bad, it's early and my brain isn't firing. I was digging through his routine the other day, jotting it down in a notebook to get a feel for what he was doing. I knew he was logging weights used.


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> you often try and get a feel of what a gay guy is doing



Sometimes TWO feels! :32 (20):


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi friends!

*CJ* - Sadly, you have to be 5'11" to ride. But thanks for applying!

*CJ*, again - I'm still keeping my weights logged if you'd like to know. Last night was interesting because I could feel I wasn't tiring my pecs out, but my forearms were giving out. So I actually lowered the weight as I went because I felt like I was still making progress in my chest and had an easier time on the push. Going for Papa Jin's orders to fatigue the muscle. And I feel it today - my chest is much more sore than normal, so I think it was a good move.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Wednesday 2/19/20

off day today. Which is good because my ass is sore (from squats during deadlifts - get your minds out of the gutter boys) and so are my pecs. Felt like a recovery day was in order. 

with diet - my day didn’t go to plan at all unfortunately and I was stuffing my fat face with protein literally until I laid down in bed in order to get close to my goal. 

2218 calories 
carbs 224g 40%
fat 69g 28%
protein 177g 32%

and only 50mg t3

and I think I’m getting a cold. Wish it away


----------



## Metalhead1

Good job on listening to your body, and still hitting your intake numbers on an off day. Keep it up.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Metalhead1 said:


> Good job on listening to your body, and still hitting your intake numbers on an off day. Keep it up.



thanks man. Giving my my best shot!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Thursday 2/20/2020

Dear diary,

Decent training today despite the potential onset of a cold. Slept in a bit and took it easy at work to try to beat it. Was able to start out with heavier weights and go for more volume (both sets and reps) than usual. CJ’s suggestion if wrist straps helped take the final few reps of each exercise up a notch. 

Seeing some lean growth actually. I’ve had noticeable subq fat loss... but tonight, I feel rather pregnant. Visceral fat feels hard, rotund, and sad. Haven’t weighed digitally yet but can tell still fluctuating where I was (229) or just a bit higher. 

_
Training

_10 mins stationary bike w/resistance 

Seated Rows 8x15 + 8x10

Tricep Rope 6x10 + 3x8

Lat pulldowns 4x10

Arm curls 1x10 + 1x5 + 1x3

5 Mins Rower


_Diet_

Calories 2,244
Carbs 166g 30%
Fat 83g 35%
Protein 187g 34%
(MyFitnessPal ate 1%...)


_Drugs
_
forgot my T3. Oops. 
4iu Genevatropin
1000mcg Frag


please wish the bloat and visceral pregnancy away. 

Forever yours, 
V


----------



## Jin

You are pretty queer. And by queer I mean strange, not gay.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> You are pretty queer. And by queer I mean strange, not gay.



I think I fall under both, actually...
but I hope I’m mildly entertaining
(my diary thinks so.)


----------



## CJ

Don't fret too much about daily weigh ins, they can be all over the place. It's just water and maybe a hefty poop you haven't taken yet. :32 (20):

Remember the graph in my log? The dailys were up and down the entire way, like a seismograph, but looking back at the full 6 months, you see the clear trend upwards.

Keep being consistent. You'll get there.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi

Friday 2/21/20

_Training
_I opted for variety over volume today. Turned out to be successful - as fuk, I can feel it. My glutes were already a bit sore when I started... so I’m putting in the work. 

10 mins stationary bike with resistance 
5x10 Leg Press
3x10 dumbbell stepups
4x15 dumbbell calf raises
3x10 leg extensions
3x10 leg curls
2x10 dumbbell deadlifts with squats
2 5-min rower sets
10 more mins stationary bike w/resistance 

1250 cals burned. Yes I know may not be accurate or relevant, but important to me and for my next section here...


_Diet

_2,862 calories
Carbs 244g 34%
fat 125g 39%
protein 192g 27%

Higher calorie day today, but the closest I’ve come to 200g of protein. So still some refinement to do but getting in the protein... but below my TDEE and I think okay given the work I put in today. I’ve averaged about 2250 calories Tues-Thurs... so factoring in today, it’s a 4 day caloric average of 2,403. I know it’s not necessarily apples to apples but there you go. 

reminder: TDEE is 3003 and BMR is 2104 (see page 2 of log)


_Drugs

_ECA Stack x1 (24mg/200mg/81mg)
50mg T3
4iu Genevatropin
1000mcg frag

the end


----------



## Jin

Great work eating. Let’s get the fat down 100g or less and the carbs up.


----------



## Gibsonator

good shit man. if you dont get 200g protein today jin is going to punch you in the dick and ur not gonna like it


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> good shit man. if you dont get 200g protein today jin is going to punch you in the dick and ur not gonna like it



Motivation is motivation!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Long way to go but calves are starting to grow...

View attachment 9255


----------



## Voyagersixone

Saturday 02/22/2020

ahoj (pronounced “ahoy,” which is Czech for... “hi”)
_
training
_
10 mins stationary bike with resistance 
horizontal press machine 6x10
decline press machine 2x10 + 1x7
cable flies 5x10

at this point I got down to start pushups. When I started going down on the first... I fell flat on my face. Body said no more. 

so I finished with 2x5-min rower stints 


_diet_

big win on the protein today! Highest ever. Yay. 11g over on fat from where papa Jin wanted me from his note yesterday, but still down from yesterday. I’m still not happy about the total calorie count, but after all, work in progress. 

2,836 calories
carbs 245g 34%
fat 111g 35%
protein 215g 30%
myfitnesspal ate a % again 

BMR 2104/TDEE 3003 (TDEE might be a little low)


_drugs
_
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
50mg T3
4iu Genevatropin
1000mcg frag

hooray


----------



## DNW

CJ275 said:


> It's just water and maybe a hefty poop you haven't taken yet. :32 (20):



I'd imagine they are all hefty when they are compacted


----------



## Voyagersixone

DNW said:


> I'd imagine they are all hefty when they are compacted



digestive health is important to my people! :32 (20):


----------



## CJ

Voyagersixone said:


> big win on the protein today! Highest ever. Yay. 11g over on fat from where papa Jin wanted me from his note yesterday, but still down from yesterday. I’m still not happy about the total calorie count, but after all, work in progress.




Don't beat yourself up, I've found it really tedious, almost impossible actually, to hit specific numbers during the day. And that doesn't even take into account the inaccuracies of food labels, or food content. 

I found it much easier to just get "pretty close' on a daily level, and focus more on the weekly numbers.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Sunday 2/23/2020

aloha
_

training

_10 min stationary bike w/resistance 
seated rows 2x15 + 8x10
tricep rope 4x10
lat pulldowns 6x10
standing arm curls 4x10
dumbbell deadlifts with squats 2x10
5 min rower 
*
Question - *when doing the rope pulls I felt something like... a nerve or tendon pull at the bottom of my right tricep into my elbow. Felt a little like what it is when you get carpal tunnel - caused a brief moment of numbness in my outer fingers. Maybe too much stress on the muscle?
_

diet
_*
This is the closest I’ve made it to the advice given here to-date! *Taking that as a big victory. 

calories 2,336
carbs 158g 27%
fat 97g <-under 100! 37%
protein 207g <- above 200! 36%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
frag 1000mcg
genevatropin 4iu


and obviously I look just like gibs right now! Done. Jk. 

hooray


----------



## CJ

No idea on the tricep, but keep an eye on it. If it keeps happening, shelve that exercise for a while.


----------



## Voyagersixone

bonjour 

I think I nailed my diet today. Hooray 

Monday 2/24/20


_training_

10 min stationary bike 
6x10 leg extensions 
7x10 leg press
5x15 dumbbell calf raises
5x10 leg curls 
3x10 dumbbell deadlifts with squats 
5 mins rower 
_

diet

_calories 2,492
carbs 199g 32%
fat 86g 31%
protein 231g 31%

also tried to get more of the protein from real food sources instead of powder. 


_drugs

_ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
frag 1000mcg
genevatropin 4iu


progress I think


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Keep up the good work! I do legs tmrw.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Keep up the good work! I do legs tmrw.



thanks buddy! I hear your post in my head every leg day now when you asked why I didn’t do any compound work on that one leg day recently... thanks for the motivation!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How's your recovery from leg day? That has been a real struggle for me to hit the sweet spot on. It seems like there is a really fine line for me between not doing enough and doing too much where I can't walk for 3 days.

I get real into it sometimes and overdo things.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> How's your recovery from leg day? That has been a real struggle for me to hit the sweet spot on. It seems like there is a really fine line for me between not doing enough and doing too much where I can't walk for 3 days.
> 
> I get real into it sometimes and overdo things.



same. I’m usually too afraid and go too light or too hard and overdo it. For the last two weeks though I’ve seemed to hit a good groove where I have just a twinge of DOMS the next leg day but can still put the workout in. I’ve found that once I start to feel it getting uncomfortably tight after finishing a set means it’s time to start another type of movement... and that’s kept me in the good-sore-but-not-incapable-of-walking-sore the next day. 

does that make sense?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yep. It's been a struggle for me, and I've talked to both trainers I use about it. Finally one day someone told me it's because my legs are undertrained, and I think that's the problem. I don't skip leg day or anything; I think it's just because I'm still new to this.


----------



## DEADlifter

Are those macros your goal?  Are you still having trouble eating?





Voyagersixone said:


> bonjour
> 
> I think I nailed my diet today. Hooray
> 
> Monday 2/24/20
> 
> 
> _training_
> 
> 10 min stationary bike
> 6x10 leg extensions
> 7x10 leg press
> 5x15 dumbbell calf raises
> 5x10 leg curls
> 3x10 dumbbell deadlifts with squats
> 5 mins rower
> _
> 
> diet
> 
> _calories 2,492
> carbs 199g 32%
> fat 86g 31%
> protein 231g 31%
> 
> also tried to get more of the protein from real food sources instead of powder.
> 
> 
> _drugs
> 
> _ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
> T3 50mg
> frag 1000mcg
> genevatropin 4iu
> 
> 
> progress I think


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> Are those macros your goal?  Are you still having trouble eating?



Well - Jin said to get fat under 100 and protein over 200. So that’s been the goal. And I think successful based on that! Trouble eating - not so much. Think I have it figured out how to get there now. 

do you have another opinion?


----------



## DEADlifter

Voyagersixone said:


> Well - Jin said to get fat under 100 and protein over 200. So that’s been the goal. And I think successful based on that! Trouble eating - not so much. Think I have it figured out how to get there now.
> 
> do you have another opinion?



No I don't.  I was just curious.  I think everyone struggles to eat enough at first.  It seems like such a chore, but then you get used to it.  Good job dude.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> No I don't.  I was just curious.  I think everyone struggles to eat enough at first.  It seems like such a chore, but then you get used to it.  Good job dude.



i appreciate it and yeah. It’s a balance of keeping the calories down though because I’m still trying to get in fat - so it’s making sure that the macros are right in a colorize-restricted environment. Trying man!


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yep. It's been a struggle for me, and I've talked to both trainers I use about it. Finally one day someone told me it's because my legs are undertrained, and I think that's the problem. I don't skip leg day or anything; I think it's just because I'm still new to this.



I remember those days. 2012 was when I had a trainer the first time... I was 6'2" and 170lbs soaking wet. My first horizontal bench was... so sad. Had to remove ALL the plates off and I could barely push up the bar on its own. 15 minutes into the session I had to go home because I felt like I was hyperventilating... went home and went right to sleep. was sore for days. was like that for quite a while. 

I think your trainers are right... sort of the training-equivalent of virgin muscle pip. It used to scare me from ever going again --- before I took on the trainer and HAD to keep going --- I would start working out in some way or another and would be sore for days... stop for months, try again, same effect. I never worked through the initial suck of it.

If you stick with it, you'll get there. I never believed ANYONE when they said "it will get easier." There will always be soreness but it won't be what you're feeling now. Give yourself at least one session a week for a month and see how you feel.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Voyagersixone said:


> If you stick with it, you'll get there. I never believed ANYONE when they said "it will get easier." There will always be soreness but it won't be what you're feeling now. Give yourself at least one session a week for a month and see how you feel.



Oh I do legs once every 5-6 days the past year. It is better for sure now. Still overtrain sometimes though.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh I do legs once every 5-6 days the past year. It is better for sure now. Still overtrain sometimes though.



totally get it. Listen to your body bro - sometimes they need to rest too!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Dobar Dan 
(Croatian/Bosnian for hello)

I think diet has been getting better each day, but I’m particularly proud of it today. 


Tuesday 2/25/2020


_training

_10 min stationary bike
6x10 dumbbell shoulder presses 
4x10 + 1x9 incline press machine 
5x10 decline press machine 
2x5-min rower stints 
3x10 cable flies 


_diet

_2,289 calories
carbs 156g 27%
fat 78g 31%
protein 238g 42%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81 each)
T3 50mg
frag 1000mcg
genevatropin 4iu


_reminders

_BMR 2,104
TDEE 3,003 
see page 2 of log for details


----------



## Voyagersixone

Dobry Den
(That’s a formal hello or “good day” in Czech)


Wednesday 2/26/20
_

training

_30 mins AM fasted stationary bike cardio
off day from resistance training (trained previous six consecutive days)


_diet_

2,484 calories
carbs 200g 33%
fat 85g 31%
protein 223g 36%


_drugs_

t3 50mg
eca stack x1 (24/200/81)


_reminders
_
TDEE 3,003
BMR 2,104


holler


----------



## DEADlifter

Keep it up. man.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> Keep it up. man.



trying, brother! Thank you!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Bonjour 


Thursday 2/27/20
_

training

_10 mins stationary bike w/resistance 
10x10 lat pulldowns 
7x10 seated rows
4x10 tricep bar pushdowns 
2x10 bicep rope curls
6x10 arm curls

_
diet
_
2,491 calories
carbs 169g 27%
fat 85g 31%
protein 257g 42%

_
drugs

_forgot the t3 and ECA today. Whoops. 
4iu genevatropin 


_reminders_

3,003 TDEE
2,104 BMR
And this is log day 27. 


hooray


----------



## Jin

I’d like you to try to increase the intensity/weight and decrease the reps. 

At some point you’re just going through the motions when you’re 100 reps on pull downs. 

Make the sets count. 

Set of
15
12
10
8
6

Increase the weights as the reps decrease.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> I’d like you to try to increase the intensity/weight and decrease the reps.
> 
> At some point you’re just going through the motions when you’re 100 reps on pull downs.
> 
> Make the sets count.
> 
> Set of
> 15
> 12
> 10
> 8
> 6
> 
> Increase the weights as the reps decrease.



will do, sir. 
how bout that protein?!


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> will do, sir.
> how bout that protein?!



Great work on the diet. If you choose to use drugs, do so consistently good please


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Great work on the diet. If you choose to use drugs, do so consistently good please



I hate you


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> I hate you



You’ll learn to love me if you’d just stop being lazy and/or forgetful


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> I’d like you to try to increase the intensity/weight and decrease the reps.
> 
> At some point you’re just going through the motions when you’re 100 reps on pull downs.
> 
> Make the sets count.
> 
> Set of
> 15
> 12
> 10
> 8
> 6
> 
> Increase the weights as the reps decrease.



X2 on this, some type of progression plan is in order. Training is different than just exercising. Don't be the guy that does the exact same reps and weights for month after month. Give your body the reason to change. 

You're doing well though, keep it going!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hola


Friday 02/28/2020


_training

_10 mins stationary bike
5x10 + 3x5 incline press machine
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x7 + 1x6 + 1x4 decline press machine
1x15 + 1x8 + 1x4 cable flies
3x5-min rower stints


_diet

_2,864 calories
carbs 219g 31%
fat 115g 36%
protein 236g 33%


_drugs_

T3 50mg
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg


_reminders_

TDEE 3,003
BMR 2,104
This is log day 28


_notes_
1. I didn't forget to take anything today, Jin. :32 (19): Hope you're reading this.
2. Took notes from previous 2 posts re: weight progression. Many fewer reps in but I feel like I did the work and there was definitely some strength increases I wasn't aware of.
3. Little higher calorie intake today... which meant slightly higher fat intake. Still below my TDEE.
4. I've been logging about a month now - at least 80% of that time in a deficit, and not once over maintenance according to my notes. I have some noticeable growth in my bis and calves... calves have always been fairly okay... bis are noticeable because... well, before when I flexed... there was literally nothing there. Ha. Just flat. Now there's tissue. Other than that though - my weight is almost exactly what it was a month ago and there's been no change in fat distribution. 


holler


----------



## CJ

Weight hasn't changed in a month. You're tracking on MFP, so this will be easy. Get your average calories for the last few weeks, that's your new current accurate TDEE. Subtract 250-500 from that new number to be in a deficit.

***EDIT***
I just took the average of your last 11 days of weigh ins, you weren't logging before that for a period of time. Your average Cals the last 11 days are 2500. Not as high as I was expecting, so I wouldn't drop a full 500 if I were you.

Maybe a combination, drop 200 and get more NEAT in, which is non-exercise activity, like walking more, taking the stairs, etc. I like step counters for this, to give you a reminder to just move. I'd break it up throughout the day, vs just one long ass walk in the afternoon, which would be easy to say "I'm too busy" and be skipped.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Voyagersixone

As always - thanks for the thoughts CJ and thanks for the data analysis too.

Taking a page from your book - and before I post today's log, I'm going to quickly show some visual detail for the past 30 days (1/31-2/29/20). I didn't log a total of 6 days in that period: 2/7-2/8 and 2/14-2/17... Mostly due to travel. For the purposes of the graphs below, those dates are omitted. To give some weigh to the averages, though, I used the data from 2/6 to plug into those periods... It seems fair given where my diet was at the time. (2809 Calories/107.5g fat/389 carbs/79g protein).

View attachment 9297

View attachment 9298


*Averages*
Calories 2,511
Carbs 265g
Fat 101g
Protein 144g


----------



## Voyagersixone

as we know, my body is awesome at making fat. I don’t think it’s ever been pushed to not make that fat, so it has some learning to do... which, really, is what I think is taking so long. A few years ago at my worst, I was somewhere between 250 and 260 and prediabetic. I’m out of that danger now, but have to get physiologically adjusted to the change in macro consumption (as you can see from the chart... massive drop in carbs and steady increase in protein)... and learning to use the calorie intake as energy, as opposed to being “energy efficient” (AKA being super awesome at staying lethargic and fat). So I think that’s where I am. I think with some more time at this pace those adjustments will happen... just have to keep it up. 

as Jin mentioned in another post, the SARM GW-501516 is an interesting compound... and ive has success with it with cleaning up my lipids and getting glucose out of my bloodstream. I’m positive I have some insulin resistance happening, so I’m considering adding that back in for a while to get over the hump of physiological adaptation. 

And re: NEAT CJ, you’re totally right. I’ll make it a priority starting Monday  

going to shoot for an average caloric intake of 2K-2,300.


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi

Saturday 2/29/20


_training
_
10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 + 2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Leg Press
1x15 + 3x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Lex Extensions

Sadly my workout was cut short today (seems in the air... DL apparently had the same problem). It sucks, too, because I actually hit new PRs today. 


_diet

_2,619 calories 
carbs 225g
fat 102g
protein 177g

today’s diet is included in the data above. 


_drugs

_T3 50mg
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg


as noted above, going to further reduce calories starting tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

I you want to see if you truly are insulin resistant, pick up a glucometer, and test your blood sugar fasting upon waking, before a meal, 30 and 60 and 90 mins post meal. That'll give you a good idea of you are or not. 

Another experiment you could try would be to eat the majority of your carbohydrate in the pre and post workout meals, when we're most insulin sensitive. You could try this to see if you just feel better during the day, not fighting blood sugar issues. 

Another note, even if one was 100% resistant to carbs, and couldn't use them for energy at all (impossible scenario, for illustration only) and turned them all to fat, you're body still needs energy for life. It would get it from fats, both the converted carbs and stored bodyfat. As long as the net balance is negative (Cals in vs Cals out), you'd still lose weight. Resistance training and protein consumption is to make sure the WEIGHT we lose is BODYFAT and not lean tissue.


----------



## Voyagersixone

kon’nichiwa

Sunday 3/1/20
_

training

_10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x5 incline press machine 
1x15 + 1x10 + 2x8 + 1x4 decline press machine 
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4 cable flies
3x10 dumbbell deadlifts 


_diet

_2,340 calories
carbs 178g 30%
fat 104g 40%
protein 175g 30%


_drugs

_t3 50mg
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
genevatropin 4iu
frag 1000mcg
_

notes

_overall good day today. have some macro tweaking to do with focusing on more of a caloric defect (reminder: new goal is 2K-2.3K)... but that should be easy enough to get into. 

been focusing more on weight profession per CJ and Jin’s notes (one quote that has stuck with me is from CJ: _give your body a reason to change._). And with that - I actually had very noticeable increases in strength today as I progressed and hit PRs on every exercise. Forearms and grip are improving as well. Also had some very nice vascularity in my forearms today. 

i think today marks some progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wtg man, I did chest today too.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wtg man, I did chest today too.



Twinsies!  How's your chest development? You feel is growing or lagging at all?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Definitely lagging, but it has a lot to do with the fact my trainer started me off the first 6 mos with a routine that emphasized my back, and I needed that because of poor posture. But I'm working to get it caught up now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I bet you're making a ton of progress with the weights now. I remember the first 3-6 months gains were so awesome.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> I bet you're making a ton of progress with the weights now. I remember the first 3-6 months gains were so awesome.



My arms and legs are doing quite well. Pecs and back need some work!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi. 

today went way off the rails. Call at work at the end of the day kept me 2 hours later than normal... during which call it was decided for me to fly to LA at 4am tomorrow morning. So skipped the gym, ate garbage, and packed. 

then two hours later found out I can cancel my flight and all is well. High adrenaline fire drill that just had a net result of added stress. Oh well. Things happen. 

_
training
_
yeah no. 3,120 steps for the day. Ugh. 
_

diet

_2,500 calories. 200 higher than my goal. 
carbs 248g 39%
fat 88g 32%
protein 179g 29%


_drugs_

t3 50mg
ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81)


sigh. Back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

One day is just a blip on the timeline, get back on track today.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Ni hao

Tuesday 3/3/20


_training

_10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 + 2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Seated Rows
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Lat pulldowns 
2x10 + 1x6 + 1x4 Tricep rope pulldowns
1x15 + 2x10 + 1x6 + 1x4 Arm curls
5 mins rower


_diet

_2,198 calories
carbs 176g 32%
fat 96g 38%
protein 166g 30%
_

drugs
_
T3 50mg
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)


_notes
_
pretty exhausted today, but actually had a killer training session. Since getting super serious about weight progression and really pushing myself, I’m finding that I’m getting regular gains in strength every time I come back to an exercise the next time around. 

still have to tweak macros a bit, but stayed under 2,300 calories today which is the goal for a bit. 

thanks again to all the helpful brothers here.


----------



## CJ

If you find that your elbows start to act up, think about a more moderate rep range, like 8-12, for bis and tris.

Lots of people run into issues if they regularly are in the 4-6 range for those. 

Doing well my man, keep up the consistency. Train hard, with a purpose, and keep hitting your calories and protein targets, and you'll respond.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Guten Tag
Wednesday 3/4/20
_

training 
_
Wednesday is my regularly scheduled day off. I would have loved to make up for Monday’s loss, but couldn’t be helped. So 5 days out of 6 this week. I’ll try to make it up somehow. 


_diet_

2,004 calories
carbs 212g 42%
fat 76g 34%
protein 119g 24%
_

drugs

_T3 50mg
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> Guten Tag
> Wednesday 3/4/20
> _
> 
> training
> _
> Wednesday is my regularly scheduled day off. I would have loved to make up for Monday’s loss, but couldn’t be helped. So 5 days out of 6 this week. I’ll try to make it up somehow.
> 
> 
> _diet_
> 
> 2,004 calories
> carbs 212g 42%
> fat 76g 34%
> protein 119g 24%
> _
> 
> drugs
> 
> _T3 50mg
> ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)



Get your protein to 200 every day. 

If you have to drink it (shakes), then drink it.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Get your protein to 200 every day.
> 
> If you have to drink it (shakes), then drink it.



I can get the protein up. I’m just concerned about the overall calorie total.


----------



## Seeker

18 pages of posts. What is going on up in heeer?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Seeker said:


> 18 pages of posts. What is go on up in heeer?



hey uncle seek. Just some girl talk. 
And me trying to be one of you strong guys.


----------



## Seeker

Voyagersixone said:


> hey uncle seek. Just some girl talk.
> And me trying to be one of you strong guys.



Oh ok. I'll have to catch up on some reading tomorrow when my eyes aren't half closed.  Hopefully there's some progress going on.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Seeker said:


> Oh ok. I'll have to catch up on some reading tomorrow when my eyes aren't half closed.  Hopefully there's some progress going on.



some baby steps! Long way to go. But there’s some good guys hanging in there with me.


----------



## DEADlifter

Voy, you're doing good man.  Keep grinding.  Don't kick yourself too much about missing a day here and there.  Remember, rest and recovery are required as much as lifting.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> Voy, you're doing good man.  Keep grinding.  Don't kick yourself too much about missing a day here and there.  Remember, rest and recovery are required as much as lifting.



Thanks for the support brother. You're right, and have to keep that in mind. 


Buongiorno


Thursday 3/5/20


_training

_10 mins stationary bike
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x7 + 1x4 Incline Press Machine
1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 Decline Press Machine
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 Cable Flies
2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Horizontal Dumbbell Crush Presses
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Tricep Pushdowns


_diet

_2,224 calories
carbs 189g 34%
fat 67g 28%
protein 207g 38%


_drugs_
ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg
GW-501516 20 mg
S4 30mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

training was especially difficult today for some reason -- I've been very serious about weight progression but it was hard to churn out just above what I did last push day. Not sure if the recent drop in calories has anything to do with it or just a fluke day. Still got a lot of work done but it definitely took extra effort.

also giving the SARMS a go. not expecting too much, but if it does a little bit to help get over some of the early days humps I figure why not give it a shot.

finally have macros tweaked to fit within a >2300 calorie day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Does your drug routine take longer than your lifting routine? :32 (18):

I have no idea what any of that is and too lazy to google it all.

I like your chest/triceps day, good job!

On a side note, I started Test E, 500/wk recently. So I can't call myself natty anymore.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Does your drug routine take longer than your lifting routine? :32 (18):
> 
> I have no idea what any of that is and too lazy to google it all.
> 
> I like your chest/triceps day, good job!
> 
> On a side note, I started Test E, 500/wk recently. So I can't call myself natty anymore.



HA. I get my balls busted for the compounds, which is fair. But I do like to experiment and see how it affects me. 

you’ve been natty this whole time? You’ve done quite well dude. That’s awesome. Congrats on taking the next step... can’t wait to see how your progress increases!


----------



## CJ

Not every workout will be amazing, but it's the consistency of putting in the work over time that will yield results. Don't get hung up on one subpar workout, weights won't increase every week. 

There are other ways to progress too, technique being one of them. If you do the same workout, but your form is better, then you've made progress. Not to mention your risk of injury has decreased and the likelihood of future progress has increased. 

There are multiple ways to view progress, don't get hung up on any single one at the expense of others.


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Not every workout will be amazing, but it's the consistency of putting in the work over time that will yield results. Don't get hung up on one subpar workout, weights won't increase every week.
> 
> There are other ways to progress too, technique being one of them. If you do the same workout, but your form is better, then you've made progress. Not to mention your risk of injury has decreased and the likelihood of future progress has increased.
> 
> There are multiple ways to view progress, don't get hung up on any single one at the expense of others.



CJ is one of the most knowledgeable members and he consistently gives freely of himself. 

Everybody should kiss his skinny white ass.


----------



## Trump

if only he was bigger



Jin said:


> CJ is one of the most knowledgeable members and he consistently gives freely of himself.
> 
> Everybody should kiss his skinny white ass.


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> I can get the protein up. I’m just concerned about the overall calorie total.



Too lazy to dig though.. But, what are you eating as far as protein? 

Something that's low in calories but high in protein is basa fish. egg whites. ahi tuna. even non fat, plain greek yogurt.


----------



## German89

OH, and I see you're using ECA..

I personally would drop the aspirin.  I noticed a while ago, when I added aspirin in, I didn't sweat as much.  A member from another board mentioned, it's used to lower your body heat when you have a fever. Hence why I wasn't sweating as much. I just find it useless.  So only coffee and ephedrine are my go to.. I like yohimbine as well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I find it hilarious with all the shit he is taking you tell him to drop the aspirin.

I get your point though, I had never looked at nsaid's like that.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> CJ is one of the most knowledgeable members and he consistently gives freely of himself.
> 
> Everybody should kiss his skinny white ass.



CJ is one of my favorite humans. Hell of a guy. 



Trump said:


> if only he was bigger



you make me so happy trump lol


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> Too lazy to dig though.. But, what are you eating as far as protein?
> 
> Something that's low in calories but high in protein is basa fish. egg whites. ahi tuna. even non fat, plain greek yogurt.



It's a lot to dig through! I'm keeping as much as I can here to go back and refer to. I'm drinking a lot and doing red meat and chicken --- one problem is -- I can't do seafood. And... eggs are tough because I keep thinking of them as chicken fetus :32 (18):



German89 said:


> OH, and I see you're using ECA..
> 
> I personally would drop the aspirin.  I noticed a while ago, when I added aspirin in, I didn't sweat as much.  A member from another board mentioned, it's used to lower your body heat when you have a fever. Hence why I wasn't sweating as much. I just find it useless.  So only coffee and ephedrine are my go to.. I like yohimbine as well.



I've thought about adding Y -- and good to know re: A. I'll take that into consideration!!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Geia Sou
(Hello in Greek, according to google - that's a new one for me)


Friday 3/6/20


_training_ 

10 mins stationary bike
1x15 + 1x10 + 2x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Seated Cable Rows
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Lat pulldowns
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 Dumbbell Shrugs
3x10 Dumbbell Deadlifts
2x10 + 1x6 + 1x4 Standing Arm Curls


_diet

_2,243 calories
carbs 179g 32%
fat 98g 39%
protein 162g 29%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg
GW-501516 30mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

didn't feel the struggle I did today as much as yesterday and still made nice increases in strength. by the end of my gym sesh today, though, my back was on fire... so I didn't get quite as much work specific to my arms that I would like to --- but I got the compound work in. still have work to do making sure I get protein to 200mg while coming in 2300 cals.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good work dude.  The lower back pumps are a thing that, IME, never cease.  I try to save the exercises that hit me there for the end.  

That way I can go spazz out in the car.  All variations of deads, as well as hard hypers have always hit me there back to my ball playing days.  

Back then the coaches would want us to go heavy first.  For our purposes here, the order of operation doesn't much matter.  We're just working the muscles.  IMHO. Now... that being said. Our power lifting bros will have a vastly different opinion I would imagine. 

At any rate the fact that you're experiencing this means that the V6 is putting in work.  Rock on!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's good that you could feel it in your back after, good workout!


----------



## Voyagersixone

thanks guys. 



DEADlifter said:


> Good work dude.  The lower back pumps are a thing that, IME, never cease.  I try to save the exercises that hit me there for the end.
> 
> That way I can go spazz out in the car.  All variations of deads, as well as hard hypers have always hit me there back to my ball playing days.
> 
> Back then the coaches would want us to go heavy first.  For our purposes here, the order of operation doesn't much matter.  We're just working the muscles.  IMHO. Now... that being said. Our power lifting bros will have a vastly different opinion I would imagine.
> 
> At any rate the fact that you're experiencing this means that the V6 is putting in work.  Rock on!



ha. Trying. 
and they never go away? AWESOME... something to look forward to... forever. Haha. 

I really like DLs actually... they’re one of my favorite exercises. But I always had this dream the back pumps would go away! Haha. I’ll keep them at the end from now on - good advice! 

didn’t know you were a ball player. Freakin cool.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Time for a progress update to keep myself accountable. 

Disclaimers: Yes, I know I’m fat. I’m working on it. Don’t flame me. 

Before photos were 2/13, about 3.429 weeks ago. Not a terribly long time, but enough to I think gauge some trends. After photos we’re after training today... about an hour ago. Again, don’t expect massive amounts of change. Weight is still almost exactly where it was - 233lbs. 



before - 2/13/20


View attachment 9361
View attachment 9362




now - 3/7/20


View attachment 9363
View attachment 9364




doesn’t look like it, but there’s a fair amount of flexing in all of the shots. Without flexing, everything just sort of hangs a bit more. 

The biggest changes are the tissue growth beneath the skin you can’t fear. I had very little tissue at all originally in my chest and arms, and now there’s actual presence there. My gut is still very present - the biggest shift I’ve seen actually has been this week. I don’t know if it’s a result of bringing calories down a bit or adding in the sarms, but I’ve been less bloated for sure. (Minor side note: I’ve had excellent luck with GW in the past and it’s already doing wonders for my skin.) got to find a way to get rid of that fat... because I’d love to get my protein take up and really focus on building some lean mass. 

I was pretty vascular in my arms when I was young (to be fair, I was a stick), but that’s been years. This is today - some of the vascularity is returning. 

View attachment 9365


so much work to do, but there’s been some change. Thanks for letting me take up space here brothers.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job Voy! Looking good man, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Grizzly911

Voyagersixone said:


> Time for a progress update to keep myself accountable.
> 
> Disclaimers: Yes, I know I’m fat. I’m working on it. Don’t flame me.
> 
> Before photos were 2/13, about 3.429 weeks ago. Not a terribly long time, but enough to I think gauge some trends. After photos we’re after training today... about an hour ago. Again, don’t expect massive amounts of change. Weight is still almost exactly where it was - 233lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> before - 2/13/20
> 
> 
> View attachment 9361
> View attachment 9362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now - 3/7/20
> 
> 
> View attachment 9363
> View attachment 9364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn’t look like it, but there’s a fair amount of flexing in all of the shots. Without flexing, everything just sort of hangs a bit more.
> 
> The biggest changes are the tissue growth beneath the skin you can’t fear. I had very little tissue at all originally in my chest and arms, and now there’s actual presence there. My gut is still very present - the biggest shift I’ve seen actually has been this week. I don’t know if it’s a result of bringing calories down a bit or adding in the sarms, but I’ve been less bloated for sure. (Minor side note: I’ve had excellent luck with GW in the past and it’s already doing wonders for my skin.) got to find a way to get rid of that fat... because I’d love to get my protein take up and really focus on building some lean mass.
> 
> I was pretty vascular in my arms when I was young (to be fair, I was a stick), but that’s been years. This is today - some of the vascularity is returning.
> 
> View attachment 9365
> 
> 
> so much work to do, but there’s been some change. Thanks for letting me take up space here brothers.




Looking better, Voy!


----------



## CJ

Definitely look a little leaner, no bullshitting.

Keep on track, be consistent!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Nice job man. Keep it up!


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job Voy! Looking good man, keep up the hard work!





Grizzly911 said:


> Looking better, Voy!





CJ275 said:


> Definitely look a little leaner, no bullshitting.
> 
> Keep on track, be consistent!





BigSwolePump said:


> Nice job man. Keep it up!



Thank you brothers, from the bottom of my heart. Not much change but damn I’m trying.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Goedendag
(good day in Dutch)


saturday 3/7/20


_training

_10 mins stationary bike
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Leg Presses
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 Lex Extensions
1x15 + 1x10 + 3x8 Dumbbell Calf Raises
2x10 Kettlebell Squats


_diet_

calories 2,659
carbs 234g 35%
fat 104g 35%
protein 199g 30% <- 1g off. Pffft 


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg
GW-501516 30mg
SR9009 30mg
S4 30mg
_

notes

_Saturday’s are always tough calorie wise - movie night. But took CJs note and got my protein in, despite the calorie hit. Will try to make up for that loss. didnt get as much time training as I like to usually, but hit it damned hard... legs were trying to give up me for a few hours after.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work Voyager, stick to it man your definitely making some progress here!

I dont know how much cardio you have been doing as I havent followed your log that well. However if you can manage 30 min cardio sessions keep your heart rate 135-145 that may help with fat loss. 

Also you may want to try HIIT, again maybe you have done these things and if so I apologize. If not maybe give them a shot 3-4 times a week. 

But you are making progress, excellent job!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job! Yesterday was my day off. *yawn*


----------



## Voyagersixone

Boogieman said:


> Good work Voyager, stick to it man your definitely making some progress here!
> 
> I dont know how much cardio you have been doing as I havent followed your log that well. However if you can manage 30 min cardio sessions keep your heart rate 135-145 that may help with fat loss.
> 
> Also you may want to try HIIT, again maybe you have done these things and if so I apologize. If not maybe give them a shot 3-4 times a week.
> 
> But you are making progress, excellent job!!!



good notes - thanks boogie!



CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job! Yesterday was my day off. *yawn*



rest is important! Hope it was a good day


----------



## Voyagersixone

God dog
(Swedish for Good Day --- I like this one)


Sunday 3/8/20


_training

_10 mins stationary bike
1x15 + 1x10 + 1x6 incline press machine
1x10 + 2x8 decline press machine
1x15 + 2x10 incline dumbbell flies
1x10 + 1x8 tricep pushdowns


_diet

_2,570 calories
carbs 194g 30%
fat 102g 36%
protein 219g 34%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (32/200/81) <- Had an extra 8mg E lying around so I just added it in.
50mg T3
4iu Genevatropin
1000mcg frag
30mg GW-501516
60mg S4
30mg SR9009


_notes_

I must have slept wrong on my shoulder because that sucker was killing me today. And naturally it's push day, the day I REALLY need to train the hardest on my chest... and I had to do a lot of working around it. I couldn't get my weight progression on as much as I wanted, but worked around the shoulder pain as much as I could to fatigue myself as much as I could. Blah. Also --- started getting some hypo symptoms during my workout today -- I'm not sure if it was because I added the extra ephedrine or not... but if it happens again tomorrow, I'm going to drop the GW down to 20mg. I did wake up noticeably leaner today, though, and a bit more dry. That was a nice change.


holler


----------



## Voyagersixone

siku njema
(good day in swahili)


Monday 3/9/20

_
training

_20 mins stationary bike (HR 130-150)
2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 standing arm curls
2x16 (8 each) + 1x14 (7 each) + 1x12 (6 each) Dumbbell hammer curls
2x8 + 2x5 + 1x4 preacher curls
3x15 crunch machine


_diet_

2,390 cals
carbs 190g 32%
fat 78g 30%
protein 227g 38%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg
GW-501516 30mg
SR9009 30mg
S4 60mg


_notes_

Left shoulder hurts like a bitch today -- I think I slept wrong on it Sat night -- and tried to train around it a bit on Sunday for press day... and it was just worse today. I was considering doing cardio only, but opted for cardio + some isolation exercises just to get some resistance training in... so my body didn't start eating away at the little bit of lean mass I've finally started to gain. Had to reduce the weight and tailor things a bit but I don't think there was too much impact to it, and still got some muscle fatigue in. No hypo symptoms today, but definitely feeling some overall fatigue. On a positive note, the past 3 days or so... each morning I feel like I wake up a little bit more lean.


----------



## Metalhead1

Watch the shoulders man. If they're hurting and it's press day, let them rest, or shorten the range of motion on the exercise. 

Honestly, decline on that day is better than incline. With incline there is more range of motion. There are many others but it's good to start with. 

You might not be working your chest as much, but you can focus on yout triceps instead. 

Also,  would suggest looking into rotator exercises. Easy and quick to do to keep your shoulders healthy.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Metalhead1 said:


> Watch the shoulders man. If they're hurting and it's press day, let them rest, or shorten the range of motion on the exercise.
> 
> Honestly, decline on that day is better than incline. With incline there is more range of motion. There are many others but it's good to start with.
> 
> You might not be working your chest as much, but you can focus on yout triceps instead.
> 
> Also,  would suggest looking into rotator exercises. Easy and quick to do to keep your shoulders healthy.



super good notes all around dude. much appreciated. 
will definitely look into the rotator exercises... healthy and happy shoulders are important.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

By rotator excercise do you mean these cable shoulder rotations?


----------



## stonetag

Momentum man, keep it rollin'.


----------



## German89

there's noticeable changes in your pictures..

i'd like to see an increase in your cardio time.

Start working up to a consistent half hour.


----------



## Metalhead1

CohibaRobusto said:


> By rotator excercise do you mean these cable shoulder rotations?







Basically, but I used the exercises in the video above with stretch bands to alleviate my shoulder issues.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good progress for three weeks.  Keep it up


----------



## Voyagersixone

stonetag said:


> Momentum man, keep it rollin'.





German89 said:


> there's noticeable changes in your pictures..
> 
> i'd like to see an increase in your cardio time.
> 
> Start working up to a consistent half hour.





DEADlifter said:


> Good progress for three weeks.  Keep it up



Thanks guys. A lot. 

G - Increased today just for you.

MH - thanks for the rotator vids.


----------



## Voyagersixone

khoroshego dnya
(good day in Russian)


Tuesday 3/10/20


_training_

30 mins stationary bike w/resistance
5x15 crunch machine


_diet_

2,179 calories
carbs 158g (29%)
fat 65g (27%)
protein 235g (44%)


_drugs

_ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Frag 1000mcg
GW-501516 30mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

Shoulder was much better today, but a tad bit sore... so I thought best not to interfere with the healing process or make things worse. So did a bit more cardio today and some ab work. Tomorrow is my usual day off so by Thursday I'm thinking back to regularly scheduled programming. Thanks everyone for following and the contributions here. Seriously, thank you all.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good way to avoid the shoulder and still get a workout in!


----------



## Boogieman

Fukkin get it bro! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Aloha
Wednesday 3/11/20


_training
_
regularly scheduled one day off per week
_

diet

_2,600 calories
carbs 266g 41%
fat 79g 28%
protein 201g 31%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
GW-501516 30mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

usual one day a week off from training today. Oddly enough shoulder was a little sore again today - hoping will be all better by tomorrow. Calories a bit higher than I would have liked today, but been averaging lower so I think all shall be okay. Hooray for protein over 200g.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck with the shoulder


----------



## CJ

If the shoulder is a problem, there's absolutely nothing wrong with working around it until it heals, even an extra week after it does.

You can alternate lower body days and cardio days until then. Call it a specialization block if that helps your sanity.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi

Thursday 3/12/20

_training_

30 mins stationary bike 
2x30 crunch machine 
2x15 crunch machine 
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 leg presses


_diet_

2,627 calories
carb 195g 30%
fat 112g 39%
protein 205g 31%


_drugs_

GW-501516 30mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

Id like to say I don’t know how my diet went off the rails today... I was great... sitting at 2,214... until my partner brought home cake for dessert. Sigh. I’ve been good, but damn him. Took it easily and did mostly cardio again - shoulder is improving but didn’t want to push it. Thanks for the notes and well wishes. Been pushing really hard the last 6 weeks so hate to lose momentum, but still working for it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Keep it up Voy, good job!


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Keep it up Voy, good job!



thanks man!! Xx


----------



## CJ

Don't worry about the cake, just move on, forget about it.


----------



## Voyagersixone

hola


Friday 3/13/2020


_training

_10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 + 3x10 + 1x8 + 1x4 decline press machine 
2x10 + 1x8 dumbbell crush presses 
3x10 wide pushups
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 tricep pushdowns
3x10 incline dumbbell flies
5 mins stationary bike 


_diet_

2,976 calories
carbs 290g 38%
fat 125g 37%
protein 183g 24%

MFP ate a % again 


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
GW-501516 50mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

high calorie day today unfortunately, but trained damned hard — and how’s my GW dose a bit to compensate. Had some noticeable strength increases and new PRs - despite just getting back to it and still trying to take it a bit easy on the shoulder. Felt good today!


----------



## SFGiants

edited.

Was replying to original post but still feel all you need is test


----------



## Voyagersixone

SFGiants said:


> edited.
> 
> Was replying to original post but still feel all you need is test



yep; I’m taking test. But also a few other non-aas items to help shake things up.


----------



## Maijah

Voyagersixone said:


> youre 6’4” with that size? F. U. C. K.



It's all in the head between his shoulders


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi


Saturday 3/14/20


_training

_30 mins cardio


_diet

_2,466 calories
carbs 214g
fat 95g
protein 194g


_drugs_

ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81 each)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
GW-501516 40mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

Had a sore chest for the first time in quite some time this morning - in a good way. Felt a little twinge in my shoulder, and knowing I hit my chest hard yesterday, decided to take a day off resistance work just to make sure I don't screw up the healing process at all. Feeling good and making progress.


----------



## Voyagersixone

hola 


Sunday 3/15/20


_training

_10 mins stationary bike 
1x15 + 1x10 + 2x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 preacher curls 
1x10 + 3x6 seated rows 
3x10 crunch machine 
2x8 lat pulldowns 
1x10 + 1x7 tricep rope pulldowns 


_diet

_2,480 calories 
carbs 184g 30%
fat 96g 35%
protein 217g 35%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81 each)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
GW-501516 50mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

my gym is closed so had to go to unfamiliar territory today... so my routine was a bit out of order as I learned where everything was. But good day!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job on making due with a closed gym!


----------



## CJ

Voyagersixone said:


> my gym is closed so had to go to unfamiliar territory today... so my routine was a bit out of order as I learned where everything was. But good day!



Getting out of your comfort zone can be a great thing.


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Getting out of your comfort zone can be a great thing.




Hell yeah. Give up
that gold star, boy!


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Hell yeah. Give up
> that gold star, boy!
> 
> View attachment 9416



lmfao. Over my dead body!


----------



## Trump

Keep up the good work dude


----------



## Voyagersixone

Trump said:


> Keep up the good work dude



Thanks brother! <3


----------



## Voyagersixone

ahoj
(refresher: hi in czech)


Monday 3/16/20
_training
_10 mins stationary bike
1x15 + 4x10 + 1x8 hammer strength v squats
1x15 + 3x10 leg press
3x10 leg extensions


_diet_

2,168 calories
carbs 187g 35%
fat 62g 26%
protein 211g 39%


_drugs

_ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
GW-501516 40mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


_notes_

in the weird gym today so had to figure out my groove again. Didn't hit weight progression as well as I wanted but I saw significant strength gains since my last leg day... so that was pretty darned cool. Diet was oddly on point... still not quite sure how that happened but taking the w.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job V, nice leg day! How about some calves?


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job V, nice leg day! How about some calves?



calves are my fav. But with time limit and adjusting to a new gym I couldn’t fit it in. I wish I had :32 (11):


----------



## CJ

Voyagersixone said:


> calves are my fav. But with time limit and adjusting to a new gym I couldn’t fit it in. I wish I had :32 (11):



A good way to sneak in extra calf work, is to do bodyweight sets(or hold a DB) while resting in between sets of upper body work. Find something to place the balls of your feet on, usually the leg of a machine you're using will work, then do reps with pauses at the bottom and the top, with a good hard contraction at the top. Either single leg or double leg would work.

This takes no additional time whatsoever.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> A good way to sneak in extra calf work, is to do bodyweight sets(or hold a DB) while resting in between sets of upper body work. Find something to place the balls of your feet on, usually the leg of a machine you're using will work, then do reps with pauses at the bottom and the top, with a good hard contraction at the top. Either single leg or double leg would work.
> 
> This takes no additional time whatsoever.


Sure, but the most efficient way to train calves is to neglect them forever and embrace the fact that they're stubborn little ****ers that are doomed to be small for all eternity
.


----------



## Jin

TODAY said:


> Sure, but the most efficient way to train calves is to neglect them forever and embrace the fact that they're stubborn little ****ers that are doomed to be small for all eternity
> .



Obese people have huge calves. 

Let yourself go and calves will GROW.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> Obese people have huge calves.
> 
> Let yourself go and calves will GROW.



fukk. That’s why mine are decent.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

mine look tiny and stupid but are strong af... they're like little calf surprises :32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> mine look tiny and stupid but are strong af... they're like little calf surprises :32 (18):



youve mentioned that they’re strong AF. You should post photos of them in your thread.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Voyagersixone said:


> youve mentioned that they’re strong AF. You should post photos of them in your thread.



They don't look strong, it's really embarrassing actually lol


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> They don't look strong, it's really embarrassing actually lol



Ohhhh BULLSHIT!!!!

You guilted me into showing my fukked up calfs in my log, YOUR TURN!!! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Ohhhh BULLSHIT!!!!
> 
> You guilted me into showing my fukked up calfs in my log, YOUR TURN!!! :32 (18):



Hahaha ok you got me there.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Y’all -

with all this crap I fell slightly off the wagon. Been even doing well and tracking diet until today. So wound up with a massive stomach ache and self loathing today. 

when I was showering before bed, I looked down and I had a fukking vein popping out on my calf. NO idea how that happened. 

I think it was a message from Zeus, Brodin, the all-spotter... whatever... to keep going. 

crappy pic. This is holding my leg in the air. You can see mister tiny vein. Sorry for the dirty sock. There’s no cum on it. 

it’s a very big deal for me. 

View attachment 9458


----------



## CJ

Look at you, growing muscles!!! :32 (2):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks for not posting cum socks.

Calf muscles looking healthy!


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job bro


----------



## white ape

happy sock for the win. bet those forearms have all kinds of veins sticking out. Wonder if you can see them beneath the hairy palms


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Look at you, growing muscles!!! :32 (2):



It's about time!



CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks for not posting cum socks.
> 
> Calf muscles looking healthy!



Thank you! Who needs a cum sock anyway



DEADlifter said:


> Good job bro



Thanks brother



white ape said:


> happy sock for the win. bet those forearms have all kinds of veins sticking out. Wonder if you can see them beneath the hairy palms



LOL!



*Tuesday 3/17 - Saturday 3/21 (5 Days)


*no training

continued ECA stack and SARMS each day


_average diet_

2,545 calories per day
carbs 280g/day
fat 107g/day
protein 112g/day


weight in today for the first time in a while. 231.4. That's really only 1.6lbs less than when I started this log all together -- Keep in mind I am six three and have noticed visual differences... so I'm hoping it's recomp. Although, this week, there's been some negative changes. Ah well.

will let you know when I find the wagon I fell off of


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Coronavirus has definitely effed up my routine too man, my goal is to lift every other day right now. That is all that is practical for me.


----------



## white ape

Is this how its done?


----------



## Voyagersixone

white ape said:


> View attachment 9496
> 
> 
> Is this how its done?



nice dude. Great slippers too


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Enjoy those Gainz buddy!!!:32 (1):


----------



## white ape

Ugg slippers, comfy as F***


----------



## Voyagersixone

so hi

7 days off from training - longest it's been since Jan 6th. Haven't been off more than 2 consecutive days. ah well. was back to it today.

this little entry will about the last two days of my diet log (ugh) and today's training. next later today will be today's diet and drugs.


Sunday 3/22-Monday 2/23/2020

_average diet
_calories 2,840
carbs 320g
fat 113.5g
protein 103.5g

Yeah, bad. oh well.


Tuesday 3/24/2020 (Part 1!)


_training

_I did this all fasted, which probably wasn't the best idea I've ever had... since I was definitely feeling hypo towards the end and had to call it quits. Feel really good about what I'm able to do in the home gym -- didn't move that heavy of weight, but got adjusted to the space and got a nice pump. Was a good day to ease back into it I think. And -- I was worried about losing a lot of lean mass this week, but after the pump I got, I actually felt some new tissue I didn't know about. So really good things there. 

10 mins up and down 5 stories of stairs (was surprised at my heart rate here - 140-170)
1x20 + 2x15 + 4x10 Incline Dumbbell Presses
4x10 Dip (w/band assist)


----------



## TODAY

Voyagersixone said:


> so hi
> 
> 7 days off from training - longest it's been since Jan 6th. Haven't been off more than 2 consecutive days. ah well. was back to it today.
> 
> this little entry will about the last two days of my diet log (ugh) and today's training. next later today will be today's diet and drugs.
> 
> 
> Sunday 3/22-Monday 2/23/2020
> 
> *average diet
> calories 2,840
> carbs 320g
> fat 113.5g
> protein 103.5g*
> 
> Yeah, bad. oh well.
> 
> 
> Tuesday 3/24/2020 (Part 1!)
> 
> 
> _training
> 
> _I did this all fasted, which probably wasn't the best idea I've ever had... since I was definitely feeling hypo towards the end and had to call it quits. Feel really good about what I'm able to do in the home gym -- didn't move that heavy of weight, but got adjusted to the space and got a nice pump. Was a good day to ease back into it I think. And -- I was worried about losing a lot of lean mass this week, but after the pump I got, I actually felt some new tissue I didn't know about. So really good things there.
> 
> 10 mins up and down 5 stories of stairs (was surprised at my heart rate here - 140-170)
> 1x20 + 2x15 + 4x10 Incline Dumbbell Presses
> 4x10 Dip (w/band assist)


How did you manage this incredible feat of dietary imbalance?


----------



## Voyagersixone

TODAY said:


> How did you manage this incredible feat of dietary imbalance?



being an asshole. 
going back to eating habits I enjoyed before 7 days ago that ive worked so hard to change.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> How did you manage this incredible feat of dietary imbalance?



Definitely ChickFilA:32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Definitely ChickFilA:32 (18):



<3

i was only having it as a once a week treat. 

last week was Tuesday... Saturday... then Monday again...


----------



## DEADlifter

Bro. Do what you can like you did with the flights of stairs.  You've started to see changes in your body.  That's a great feeling, right? Stay the course.


----------



## Gibsonator

and stop eating that chic fil a shit, get in the kitchen and prep your damn meals!!


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> Bro. Do what you can like you did with the flights of stairs.  You've started to see changes in your body.  That's a great feeling, right? Stay the course.



For sure dude. Back on track as of today.



Gibsonator said:


> and stop eating that chic fil a shit, get in the kitchen and prep your damn meals!!



You know, the whole damned time you were gone I was A+. Look back. You came back right as COVID happened, so I had 7 days of weekeness. Pfft. It's better today - you'll see when I post the diet.


----------



## simplesteve

I've never had chick fila a or however it's spelled.


----------



## Voyagersixone

simplesteve said:


> I've never had chick fila a or however it's spelled.



**** dude. so good. 
come up and I’ll take you on an an adventure to it


----------



## Gibsonator

simplesteve said:


> I've never had chick fila a or however it's spelled.



your not missing anything bro


----------



## CJ

It's just a mehhhhh chicken sandwich with a couple of pickles on it. 

Very underwhelming.


----------



## simplesteve

CJ275 said:


> It's just a mehhhhh chicken sandwich with a couple of pickles on it.
> 
> Very underwhelming.




Thanks for the heads up, I hate pickles.. plus I got good ol KFC for the fat days.


----------



## Voyagersixone

simplesteve said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I hate pickles.. plus I got good ol KFC for the fat days.




SO
MANY
LIES
BEING
TOLD
HERE

i am more partial to the nuggets though 
and the delicious waffle fries
and the mouth watering sweet tea

in other news - over 200g of protein today, under 2300 cals, and under 80g of fat. More info coming.


----------



## DEADlifter

Oh hell naw.  Y'all on that bullshit.  Chic-fil-a is ATL to def shawty.

:32 (18):

It's pretty good. Dan Cathy is a good dude. He lives on the same lake as my buddy.  Service is what separates IMO.  I don't necessarily enjoy fried take out.  When I fry it is generally some Reds or Puppy Drum as they call it in RVA.


----------



## Voyagersixone

And here we go...


Tuesday 3/24/20 Part 2


_diet

_2,065 calories
carbs 156g 30%
fat 64g 28%
protein 212g 42%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
GW-501516 50mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi

Wednesday 2/25/20 Part 1

training only. Diet and drugs to follow. 

8 mins up and down 5 stories of stairs
1x15 + 4x10 chest supported dumbbell rows
3x10 resistance band assisted pull-ups 
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4 dumbbell curls 
2x10 leg raises 

I still have a lot of work to do to settle in to the home gym routine and home LIFE routine. I did all of the above fasted... which of course, good for cardio, not good for moving weight. So naturally I wanted to throw up by the time I was done. Need to fix that. But now that I’m comfortable with at least what I have to work with, I’ll be able to do better on weight progressions next go round.


----------



## CJ

Can you break it up since you're home? Fasted cardio in the morning, weight training later in the day?


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Can you break it up since you're home? Fasted cardio in the morning, weight training later in the day?



that’s exactly what I need to do. Just haven’t done it. :32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi

Wednesday 3/25/20 Part 2

Training is in a post above 
_

diet

_2,297 calories
carbs 207g 36%
fat 70g 28%
protein 204g 36%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81 each)
T3 50mg
Genevatropin 4iu
Synpharma Torch x2
GW-501516 40mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg

the torch is (each pill):
caffeine 40mg
green tea extract 25mg
vinepocetine 9mg
yohimbe 3mg
albuterol 3mg


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> It's just a mehhhhh chicken sandwich with a couple of pickles on it.
> 
> Very underwhelming.



I LOVE PICKLES!!!!!!

My guy hates them.  So.  I randomly send him pictures of the pickles I am going to eat.


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> I LOVE PICKLES!!!!!!
> 
> My guy hates them.  So.  I randomly send him pictures of the pickles I am going to eat.



ME TOO. I get extra on the CFA sandwich. :32 (16):

my dude hates them too. If they touch anything he won’t eat it at all. Fukkin weirdos.


----------



## TODAY

Voyagersixone said:


> ME TOO. I get extra on the CFA sandwich. :32 (16):
> 
> my dude hates them too. If they touch anything he won’t eat it at all. Fukkin weirdos.


Divorce is the only option.


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> ME TOO. I get extra on the CFA sandwich. :32 (16):
> 
> my dude hates them too. If they touch anything he won’t eat it at all. Fukkin weirdos.


lol fukkaroos


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi

Thursday 3/26/20 - Part 1

training only
diet and drugs to follow 
_

training - first of the day
_
20 mins fasted cardio
this involved going up the stairs to each floor of my building (13 floors with 16 stories - 1/8/13 are 2 stories... so 16 flights of stairs), doing a lap around it (walking) and going to the next floor. The building isn’t huge, but the lap was enough of a respite to keep my HR around 120-130 during this part. Once I got to the top, then I walked down all 16 flights of stairs. That took about 12 mins. For the last 8 I went up and down the first five stories of stairs. HR from 150-170. 
_

training - second of the day

_not fasted
1x15 + 3x10 dumbbell incline presses 
3x10 resistance band dip assist
1x15 + 1x12 + 3x10 + 1x8 + 1x5 dumbbell crush presses 
2x10 dumbbell flies 


I’m making weight professions even though reps look the same - just stating smaller until I’m comfortable moving heavy weight with dumbbells. They’re powerblocks too so just a little awkward as they get heavier - gotta go slowly and safely. I will say I feel I can do more weight but that first up rep has been really difficult on the last of the heavier sets - still working on building forearm strength and of course, dont want to hurt myself. 

speaking of forearms, yes they are still small (history of injuries), but really starting to show some vascularity as I put in the work. https://imgur.com/ACrC1r4


diet and drugs to come.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Hi

Wednesday 3/26/2020 Part 2

training in previous post 


_diet

_2,375 calories
carbs 222g 37%
fat 70g 27%
protein 210g 36%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x2 (24g/200g/81g each)
Synpharma torch x2 (see page 26 for ingredients)
T3 75mg
GW-510516 40mg
S4 60mg
SR9009 30mg


ta da


----------



## CJ

Your training plan is looking much more organized. Thumbs up!!!


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Your training plan is looking much more organized. Thumbs up!!!



Thanks buddy boy. Trying to learn and grow (physically and mentally).


Friday 3/27/2020 Part 1

Training only - diet and drugs to follow later today


_training_

was a bit pressed for time and my legs were SCREAMING. but I worked.
2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 chest-supported dumbbell rows
3x10 resistance band assisted pullups
2x10 + 2x6 dumbbell curls


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi

Friday 3/27/20 Part 2

training in previous post 


_diet_

2,464 calories
carbs 222g 36%
fat 78g 29%
protein 212g 35%


_drugs
_
ECA Stack x2 (24/200/81 each)
syn phamara torch x2 (see page 26 for ingredients)
t3 75mg
GW-501516 40mg
S4 60mg


also. I am so tired of dieting. (It’s been a while since I bitched in my log so there you go)


----------



## Voyagersixone

oh hi

day 56-ish of this log. Time sure does fly. 

woke up to being 229.0 today. That was kinda nice. 


Saturday 3/28/2020


_training_

had some nice soreness in my back and arms today - that combined with the NOT nice soreness I felt in my legs this week made me decide that today was a good day for an off day! Push day tomorrow. 


_diet_

2,488 calories 
carbs 216g 34%
fat 92g 33%
protein 208g 33%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
Syn Pharma Torch (see pg 26 for ingredients)
T3 50mg
GW-501516 40mg
SR9009 30mg


I feel like I still need to drop my carbs some, increase my protein, and create a net drop in calories with that change. But I’m struggling as it is with my own happiness — so we shall see. Fuk I like bad food. Ha. 

thanks for sticking with me brothers!


----------



## Gibsonator

down 4lbs in 8 weeks.
good start but you can do better brother.
so do it.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> down 4lbs in 8 weeks.
> good start but you can do better brother.
> so do it.



Lol. It’s horrid. .5lb/week? Fukk that noise. 
the upside is most of my life my diet has had less than 80g/day protein. That’s been upped to over 200g for most of this - so I’ve actually had some substantial recomp. I’ve had very decent lean mass gains in my arms (biceps and forearms), calves, and chest. So I think so if the overall weight loss is mitigated by some muscle increase. And that’s not just me being an asshole making excuses - I can see the differences. Will post some photos soon.


----------



## CJ

The scale is just one tool to gauge progress. The mirror and how your clothes fit is just as meaningful a metric.

Use them together.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> The scale is just one tool to gauge progress. The mirror and how your clothes fit is just as meaningful a metric.
> 
> Use them together.



yes, sir. *salutes*


----------



## white ape

Voyagersixone said:


> **** dude. so good.
> come up and I’ll take you on an an adventure to it



Overrated. Just like California and In-and-out (decent). Just like Texas with their crap Whataburger(did I mention it taste like dog shit on a bun?). Braums in Oklahoma is the best fast food burger, hands down


----------



## white ape

Voyagersixone said:


> SO
> MANY
> LIES
> BEING
> TOLD
> HERE
> 
> i am more partial to the nuggets though
> and the delicious waffle fries
> and the mouth watering sweet tea
> 
> in other news - over 200g of protein today, under 2300 cals, and under 80g of fat. More info coming.



You are partial to sugar, oil, and fat


----------



## Voyagersixone

white ape said:


> You are partial to sugar, oil, and fat



yes

10charz


----------



## Jin

white ape said:


> You are partial to sugar, oil, and fat



You forgot penis.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> You forgot penis.



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## white ape

Voyagersixone said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^



Sorry. Thought that was a given. And I heard that if you spit its zero calories!


----------



## Voyagersixone

white ape said:


> Sorry. Thought that was a given. And I heard that if you spit its zero calories!



spitting is rude and swallowing is a great source of protein.


----------



## white ape

Voyagersixone said:


> spitting is rude and snowballing is a great source of bonding.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Voyagersixone

white ape said:


> Fixed it for you



hahahahaha win.


----------



## Voyagersixone

hi


Sunday 3/29/2020


_training

_very light day today just to burn some cals and stage off any muscle wasting. Felt a little weak this weekend (probably due to poor sleep - CPAP says I’ve been up an average of 4x/hr this weekend for some reason)
1x15 + 1x10 incline dumbbell presses
2x10 dumbbell crush presses 
3x10 machine leg raises 
1min plank

_
diet
_
2,425 calories
carbs 173g 29%
fat 94g 35%
protein 217g 36%


_drugs_

ECA Stack x1 (24/200/81)
Synpharma torch x1 (see pg 26 for ingredients)
75mg T3
GW-501516 50mg
SR9009 30mg


There was no cheesecake today gibz 
although I am tired of being able to grab gut fat in my hands. Sigh. Fat will come off my ears before it comes off my gut.


----------



## CJ

Get your step count in! Multiple walks per day, good for calorie burning and sanity. Getting the blood moving throughout your body will speed up recovery also.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Get your step count in! Multiple walks per day, good for calorie burning and sanity. Getting the blood moving throughout your body will speed up recovery also.



ive been thinking about this since you first mentioned NEAT. 

and thought about it today walking around the long part of the mall (the regular way is closed) to go to chick fil a.


----------



## CJ

You do know Chick-Fil-A doesn't even taste good, right?


----------



## white ape

Why are you still going to chick fil a?


----------



## Voyagersixone

Putting this in my log - because, well, it’s mine. 

Apparently there have been some cowardly complaints about me to others who were unwilling to just hey, “hey dude. Knock it off.” I don’t know what the specific complaints are, or what elite members made them, but I’m extremely saddened - and disappointed - as I had no idea there were folks here that I made feel that way. Goes to show to show you even strong dudes can be cowards. 

for those that I have made uncomfortable, I genuinely am sorry and had no intention of doing anything to harm anyone. 

for all the others - thanks for the fun, inspiration, and awesomeness. 

with that, this is my final entry on UGBB. Goodbye.


----------



## TODAY

Voyagersixone said:


> Putting this in my log - because, well, it’s mine.
> 
> Apparently there have been some cowardly complaints about me to others who were unwilling to just hey, “hey dude. Knock it off.” I don’t know what the specific complaints are, or what elite members made them, but I’m extremely saddened - and disappointed - as I had no idea there were folks here that I made feel that way. Goes to show to show you even strong dudes can be cowards.
> 
> for those that I have made uncomfortable, I genuinely am sorry and had no intention of doing anything to harm anyone.
> 
> for all the others - thanks for the fun, inspiration, and awesomeness.
> 
> with that, this is my final entry on UGBB. Goodbye.


Hold on...

What?

This log has been awesome, as have most of your other posts. I, for one, would be sad to see you go over something that appears to be relatively trivial.


----------



## white ape

Come back Voy


----------



## CJ

Dude.... No.


----------



## Metalhead1

April fool...fools..?

Jin tried this a few years ago...he still has his balls according to FD


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> April fool...fools..?
> 
> Jin tried this a few years ago...he still has his balls according to FD



didnt think of that, if so, he went above and beyond by sending me a pm as well....


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hey bro get your ass back in here


----------



## Trump

If this ain’t a joke I will be leaving for good


----------



## white ape

What happened to Trumps most recent post? I got an email update but don’t see it here...


----------



## Gibsonator

white ape said:


> What happened to Trumps most recent post? I got an email update but don’t see it here...



you get email updates when someone posts?


----------



## mugzy

white ape said:


> What happened to Trumps most recent post? I got an email update but don’t see it here...



It was very vulgar, disrespectful and out of line hence I removed it. There is no reason the rest of the forum should be spoken to in that tone because trump is upset with an unknown member.


----------



## white ape

Gibsonator said:


> you get email updates when someone posts?



if I am subscribed to the thread I will get an email update. Only once, until I go look at the thread. So there could be 30 new posts in thread before I go check it and would have only received one email
update.


----------



## white ape

mugzy said:


> It was very vulgar, disrespectful and out of line hence I removed it. There is no reason the rest of the forum should be spoken to in that tone because trump is upset with an unknown member.



copy that. Makes sense. Thank you For clarifying.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Voyagersixone said:


> Putting this in my log - because, well, it’s mine.
> 
> Apparently there have been some cowardly complaints about me to others who were unwilling to just hey, “hey dude. Knock it off.” I don’t know what the specific complaints are, or what elite members made them, but I’m extremely saddened - and disappointed - as I had no idea there were folks here that I made feel that way. Goes to show to show you even strong dudes can be cowards.
> 
> for those that I have made uncomfortable, I genuinely am sorry and had no intention of doing anything to harm anyone.
> 
> for all the others - thanks for the fun, inspiration, and awesomeness.
> 
> with that, this is my final entry on UGBB. Goodbye.



Don't you dare leave muthafuka!

I have barely made any homo jokes since you became a member here lol.

Seriously though. You are a genuine down to earth guy and I enjoy your posts. That says a lot coming from a guy that gave you a hard time at the beginning. 

Post up immediately and tell us how this was an April Fools joke and Jin will send you a dick pic. If he doesn't, Ill send you one of Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Don't you dare leave muthafuka!
> 
> I have barely made any homo jokes since you became a member here lol.
> 
> Seriously though. You are a genuine down to earth guy and I enjoy your posts. That says a lot coming from a guy that gave you a hard time at the beginning.
> 
> Post up immediately and tell us how this was an April Fools joke and Jin will send you a dick pic. If he doesn't, Ill send you one of Caitlyn Jenner.


He's done BSP.. Sorry.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I put money that butt pirate will be back..Its not the first time he made a announcement hes leaving..It wasnt me that complained i do it right to the face if i dont like u..I didnt mind him i just dont like overly friendly people


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> I put money that butt pirate will be back..Its not the first time he made a announcement hes leaving..It wasnt me that complained i do it right to the face if i dont like u..I didnt mind him i just dont like overly friendly people



Can I be friendly with you?


----------



## Bro Bundy

ok i lied i hated seeing him in chat 24/7 hahahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy

German89 said:


> Can I be friendly with you?


with them legs u can


----------



## Voyagersixone

Just wanted to drop in quickly as I got an email saying I had a PM from BSP - I’ve been demoted and had my post count reduced to 12, so sadly, I can’t respond directly and have to post here - but just wanted to say thanks for the kind message.


----------



## mugzy

Voyagersixone said:


> Just wanted to drop in quickly as I got an email saying I had a PM from BSP - I’ve been demoted and had my post count reduced to 12, so sadly, I can’t respond directly and have to post here - but just wanted to say thanks for the kind message.



Your status was removed as you made clear you would not be coming back.


----------



## Voyagersixone

mugzy said:


> Your status was removed as you made clear you would not be coming back.



that’s fine - just responding to a message in the only way I can. Do as you need to do, Mugzy.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Gibsonator said:


> down 4lbs in 8 weeks.
> good start but you can do better brother.
> so do it.



i totally agreed with this. 
I varied test doses, checked bloods, tried all sorts of diets — varied routines - nothing. Same slow slow movement. 

felt awful that I was busting ass but couldn’t prove it here and still got looked at like I was a slob in person. It was awful. 

ive shared with a few of you I had been on SSRIs long term. I stopped in April/May. It screwed with my head for a few weeks - and then when I trained after it was out of my system, you could see a huge difference. 

I stopped TRT around September wanting to see what my baseline was. Had tested about a month ago and was something like 131 ng/dl around 10am I think. So back on. 

haven’t trained in some time and haven’t weighed, but I know I’m down at least 25lbs without any sort of diet management. So that’s huge. 

and a note to anyone on SSRIs to see a shrink - like an actual psychiatrist - and not a GP when it comes to mental health issues!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Voyagersixone said:


> i totally agreed with this.
> I varied test doses, checked bloods, tried all sorts of diets — varied routines - nothing. Same slow slow movement.
> 
> felt awful that I was busting ass but couldn’t prove it here and still got looked at like I was a slob in person. It was awful.
> 
> ive shared with a few of you I had been on SSRIs long term. I stopped in April/May. It screwed with my head for a few weeks - and then when I trained after it was out of my system, you could see a huge difference.
> 
> I stopped TRT around September wanting to see what my baseline was. Had tested about a month ago and was something like 131 ng/dl around 10am I think. So back on.
> 
> haven’t trained in some time and haven’t weighed, but I know I’m down at least 25lbs without any sort of diet management. So that’s huge.
> 
> and a note to anyone on SSRIs to see a shrink - like an actual psychiatrist - and not a GP when it comes to mental health issues!



We're all gonna hit plateau's. I'm glad you busted through yours! Hope you come back. We're still kickin it over here. I have been stuck at 200 lbs for like 4 months. I feel like I'm finally getting through it though.


----------



## PZT

Awesome log name


----------



## Voyagersixone

PZT said:


> Awesome log name



We aims to please


----------

